# Funcom gibt sich reumütig



## etmundi (8. Oktober 2008)

"Rückblickend ist es immer einfach, schlau zu sein", gesteht Jørgen Tharaldsen von Funcom im Gespräch mit MTVs Multiplayerblog ein. Man sei sich durchaus bewusst, dass die Spieler aufgrund der Abwesenheit einiger in Aussicht gestellter Features enttäuscht seien. Manche Ideen habe man schon vorher gestrichen, weil sie nur auf dem Papier gut funktioniert hätten, andere Aspekte wären aus Zeit- und Ressourcenmangel nicht das geworden, was man sich eigentlich erhofft hatte. Deswegen wolle sich das Team nun darum bemühen, das Beste aus der Situation zu machen.

Hier geht es weiter


----------



## Nachtrot (8. Oktober 2008)

Twinken und Rollenspiel macht in AoC nach wie vor viel Spaß.

Ich mag es sehr.


----------



## Lizard King (8. Oktober 2008)

Schlau war es die ach so unabhängige, kritische und unvoreingenommene Presse gezielt mit viel Tam Tam drumherum und einem Spiel welches in den ersten 20 Level etwas schimmert zu blenden.
Das war doch genau so geplant sich bei der Entwicklung voll auf die ersten Spielstunden zu konzentrieren und dort das Spiel möglichst "fertig" aussehen zu lassen um zumindest in den ersten Verkaufs Wochen die Dicke Kohle einfahren zu können.

Klar heucheln die jetzt Reue wo die zahlende Kundschaft abnimmt aber mit einem unverschämt, feisten, vergoldetem grinsen im Gesicht.

ich sag nur Lord of the WAAARGHCraft Rings!!!


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Der Text ist schon wieder das typische Funcom blabla...nun wird auch noch die Xbox Version gestrichen....es klappt da einfach NICHTS.. gar nichts!

Wer RP will und Twinken (also leveln), der ist bei anderen Spielen auch besser unterhalten...oder in einem Singleplayer RPG


----------



## Aresetyr (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Der Text ist schon wieder das typische Funcom blabla...nun wird auch noch die Xbox Version gestrichen....es klappt da einfach NICHTS.. gar nichts!
> 
> Wer RP will und Twinken (also leveln), der ist bei anderen Spielen auch besser unterhalten...oder in einem Singleplayer RPG




Sorry, aber jetzt ne Xbox Version rausbringen, wenn das Spiel aufm PC noch net überall super rennt? Willste auf deine Xbox 360 dann ne 100GB Platte für die Patches kaufen müssen? also ne... das is schon gut so, soweit ich es bis jetzt gelesen hab is ja nur auf unbestimmtest Datum verschoben oder?

Es einzige wovor ich ein wenig Angst hab is, dass Funcom das Geld komplett ausgeht und die Server runtergefahren werden und alles aus is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: so schade es für Funcom is, der miese Start usw... ich freu mich JETZT drüber, weil ich hatte damals Matura/Abi und absolut keine Zeit höher als lvl 25 zu zocken... jetzt sind die meisten Leute von WoW usw. wieder weg und so schön WoW die 2 1/2 Jahre war... die Community (außer die Rollenspieler und vielleicht jeden 10. der gesamten Community) brauch ich nämlich ganz und gar net.. was man sich damals auf dem RP Server Asgard anhören musste mit Fußball-WM usw... ne...


----------



## Mordrach (8. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> Twinken und Rollenspiel macht in AoC nach wie vor viel Spaß.
> 
> Ich mag es sehr.



Auf jeden Fall, ich spiele mittlerweile auch wieder einen Twink mit einem Bekannten, den ich das Spiel mit einem Buddy Key antesten liess.

Wir sind letztens an zwei Tagen durch Die schwarze Festung, Pyramide der Altvorderen, Schatzkammer der Altvorderen und das Heiligtum. Die Dungeons sind nun richtig klasse geworden und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht von 30 auf 42 zu leveln.


----------



## Wrongfifty (8. Oktober 2008)

Reumütigkeit bringt mir mein Geld auch nicht wieder.Und dann noch zu sagen das einige Features schon vorher gestrichen worden sind, ist nicht annehmbar.
 Die haben uns "ins offene Messer laufen lassen".Klingt übertrieben ist auf eine Art aber so.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

> Es einzige wovor ich ein wenig Angst hab is, dass Funcom das Geld komplett ausgeht und die Server runtergefahren werden und alles aus is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, bitte bitte bitte. Das wäre eine Traumvorstellung! Ich glaube soviel Schadenfreude würde ich in meinem ganzen Leben dann nicht mehr empfinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche unfähigen Firmen braucht keiner!


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Diese "unfähige" Firma hat ja nun gesehen was passiert, wenn man Müll auf den Markt schmeisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosse Fresse und nichts dahinter und somit haben sie sich die Zukunft wohl gewaltig vers......n.
Ich denke nicht das AoC aussterben wird - stufe es nun mal so auf den Level ein wie DAoC zur Zeit läuft, Server zusammen legen, paar Hardcorefans und wenn dies noch genug Kohle bringt dann wird's wohl noch bisschen laufen. Mehr ist da echt nicht mehr drinn.


----------



## La Saint (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, bitte bitte bitte. Das wäre eine Traumvorstellung! Ich glaube soviel Schadenfreude würde ich in meinem ganzen Leben dann nicht mehr empfinden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Noch nie bin ich von einer Firma so verarscht worden. Und das auch noch kostenpflichtig. Sie sollten eigentlich in der Hölle schmorren, aber Pleite gehen würde mir auch schon reichen als Genugtuung.

Aber das wirkliche Leben ist natürlich ganz anderes. Sollten sie tatsächlich Pleite gehen, dann wird halt eine neue Firma aufgemacht unter dem Namen TrustMe und dann erneut das beste PvP-Spiel aller Zeiten auf den Markt gebracht. Such is life.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Albatou (8. Oktober 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Diese "unfähige" Firma hat ja nun gesehen was passiert, wenn man Müll auf den Markt schmeisst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Denk auch, die Marke FunCom hat einen gewaltigen Schaden erlitten. Was wollen sie denn jetzt noch produzieren? Bzw. wer würde nochmal das Risiko eingehen, Geld für ihre Produkte auszugeben? Schlechtes Spiel, ok. Ist zwar nicht optimal aber wär zu verzeihen, ist anderen auch schon passiert. Aber die ständigen Lügen und leeren Versprechungen, das bleibt nachhaltig in den Köpfen hängen.
Ich wär eh dafür gewesen, sie hätten AO einen Relaunch verpasst, mit neuer Engine und auf 2008 angepasstem Gameplay. Das wär garantiert viel erfolgreicher geworden. Nicht WoW gefährdent aber wesentlich erfolgreicher als es AoC jetzt ist. Ich habs 2 Jahre lang gespielt und würds heut immer noch machen, wär die Technik nicht so unendlich veraltet. Geniales, unverbrauchtes Setting, geniale Atmosphäre, war alles da, nur eben nicht mehr up to date. Gerade SciFi Fans wären massenweise übergelaufen, denn es gibt mittlerweile viele (me²), denen das große Kotzen kommt, wenn sie schon wieder Elfen und Orks in einem Spiel sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Funcom zeigt sich reumütig, aber Waldgeist bleibt weiter auf seinem hohen Ross.

Zum kotzen, hab mich gerade mal wieder durch das off. AoC Forum gewühlt...eigentlich der Hammer wie der Mann mit den verbliebenen Spielern redet und sich der Kritik annimmt.

Aber is mir alles Wurst...mein Zug is abgefahren nachdem sich Waldgeist mit einem "mimimi ihr flamet mich" aus einer sachlichen Diskussion hier im buffed-Forum verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Funcom zeigt sich reumütig, aber Waldgeist bleibt weiter auf seinem hohen Ross.
> 
> Zum kotzen, hab mich gerade mal wieder durch das off. AoC Forum gewühlt...eigentlich der Hammer wieder der Mann mit den verbliebenen Spielern redet und sich der Kritik annimmt.
> 
> Aber is mir alles Wurst...mein Zug is abgefahren nachdem sich Waldgeist mit einem "mimimi ihr flamet mich" aus einer sachlichen Diskussion hier im buffed-Forum verabschiedet hat.



Wird immer solche Freaks wie Waldgeist geben die einfach nicht runtersteigen. Aber was solls, irgendwann gerät auch ER in Vergessenheit und wenn sich die Spieler das im off. Forum gefallen lassen dann sind sie selbst schuld.


----------



## lutsch3r (8. Oktober 2008)

Och FC gebt Euch nicht reumütig, gebt Euch einfach auf und macht den Laden dicht.
Wenn ich den Mist im off Forum lese: PC Games hat vor dem PVP Patch getestet der fast alles bemängelte behebt...

Soll ich kotzen ?
Was behebt denn der beschi**ene "PVP Patch" ?
PVP XP...Helau !!!! Endlich Content...so was lächerliches...

Einizg der OOM is endlich weg, dafür laggts in regelmässigen Abständen wie doof.
Content is immer noch nix drin.

OMG das ich mich über ein Spiel und deren Leute so aufregen kann...Hilfe...ich brauch dringend ECHTE Probleme damit ich den Schei** endlich komplett vergesse den FC da gebaut hat


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke man sollte AoC einfach vergessen und damit auch die Spieler die sich dort mit dem vorhandenen Mist rumwursteln. Ist deren Ding wenn sie mit dem Gebotenen zufrieden sind und Fanboy bleiben wollen. Gibt ja einige Games die wenige Spieler haben und sich so mehr oder weniger über Wasser halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, bitte bitte bitte. Das wäre eine Traumvorstellung! Ich glaube soviel Schadenfreude würde ich in meinem ganzen Leben dann nicht mehr empfinden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dich braucht auch keiner...ist dir eigentlich klar wieviel arbeitsplätze dann gekündigt werden? anscheinend nicht sonst würdest du nicht so was schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> dich braucht auch keiner...ist dir eigentlich klar wieviel arbeitsplätze dann gekündigt werden? anscheinend nicht sonst würdest du nicht so was schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und? Wenn ich hier im Büro scheisse bau bin ich meinen Job auch los....wenn ich bei mir auf den Campus scheisse flieg ich raus....Banken gehen kaputt weil sie sich verspekuliert haben....so ist das Leben.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> dich braucht auch keiner...ist dir eigentlich klar wieviel arbeitsplätze dann gekündigt werden? anscheinend nicht sonst würdest du nicht so was schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG wie bist du denn drauf? Es interessiert doch keine S.. wieviele Arbeitsplätze dann verloren gehen. Meinst wirklich die Leute spielen Müll nur damit andere die Arbeit nicht verlieren? Langsam werden die Kommentare hier echt extrem.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Aber jemanden wegen eines SPIELES das einem nicht gefällt, den existenziellen Niedergang zu wünschen ist gelinde gesagt... mehr als idiotisch und verachtend...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber jemanden wegen eines SPIELES das einem nicht gefällt, den existenziellen Niedergang zu wünschen ist gelinde gesagt... mehr als idiotisch und verachtend...


Nein, ich wünsche der Firma, die das extrem minderwertige Produkt "Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures" auf den Markt gebracht hat, den existenziellen Niedergang. Ob das ein Spiel, ein Auto oder Kaffee ist, ist egal. Das Produkt wurde in einem extrem minderwertigen und unfertigen Stadium als Endprodukt an den Kunden vertrieben.

Und da es sich hierbei um eine nicht-erstattungsfähige Ware handelt, kann ich meinen Frust leider nicht anders ausdrücken. Alternativ könnten sie mir auch meine 180,- &#8364; wiedergeben, die ich als gutgläubiger und vom Hype beeinflusster Kunde dieser Firma gegeben habe, für eine CE + Spielzeit. Aber das glaube ich nicht, dass das passiert.

Wenn du das in deine Schublade packst, wo "Idiotisch und Verachtenswert" draufsteht, gut. Ist dein Recht. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben: Wenn man scheisse baut, rollen Köpfe. That's life. Das ist meine Schublade.


----------



## Wrongfifty (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber jemanden wegen eines SPIELES das einem nicht gefällt, den existenziellen Niedergang zu wünschen ist gelinde gesagt... mehr als idiotisch und verachtend...


Es ist nicht das Spiel ,es ist das Geld was die bekommen haben und die grosse verarsche den Kunden gegenüber.Wer so dumm ist und seine Kunden so behandelt ist selbst schuld wenn er Pleite geht . Und das Argument  mit den Arbeitslosen ist einfach fehl am Platz.Wenn mein Bäcker um die Ecke Pleite geht weil seine Brote zum kotzen schmecken,gehst du trotzdem hin weil er sonst pleite ist ???


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber jemanden wegen eines SPIELES das einem nicht gefällt, den existenziellen Niedergang zu wünschen ist gelinde gesagt... mehr als idiotisch und verachtend...



Hier gehen die Emotionen hoch, weil einem was unter leeren Versprechungen verkauft wurde und das ist schlicht und gelinde gesagt Betrug. Somit kann man sich nur wünschen das die Firma die Basis verliert damit sie nicht nochmal in ferner Zukunft Kunden verar..... kann.
Klar können die Angestellten dort nichts dafür weil das Management entscheidet, aber ist halt mal so: mitgehangen - mitgefangen.


----------



## reappy (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Funcom niedergehen sollte, wird das den verbleibenden Spieleherstellern hoffentlich eine lehre sein.

Den jedesmal wenn man sich mit unausgereifter Banannenware zufrieden gibt kann man sich sicher sein das dass Folgeprodukt noch unausgereifter wird.

Es mag zwar für die dort arbeitenden Menschen nicht schön sein, aber es wird im Computerspielesektor höchste Zeit das soetwas mal passiert.


----------



## Aresetyr (8. Oktober 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Wenn Funcom niedergehen sollte, wird das den verbleibenden Spieleherstellern hoffentlich eine lehre sein.
> 
> Den jedesmal wenn man sich mit unausgereifter Banannenware zufrieden gibt kann man sich sicher sein das dass Folgeprodukt noch unausgereifter wird.
> 
> Es mag zwar für die dort arbeitenden Menschen nicht schön sein, aber es wird im Computerspielesektor höchste Zeit das soetwas mal passiert.



Die Publisher lernen sicher net draus... da gehts immer nur um kurzfristiges Geld, nie um langfristige Investitionen... WÄRE AoC ein WoW Killer geworden... die nächsten 5 Jahre wären super geworden, für Funcom und Eidos...


----------



## Asenerbe (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber jemanden wegen eines SPIELES das einem nicht gefällt, den existenziellen Niedergang zu wünschen ist gelinde gesagt... mehr als idiotisch und verachtend...




Ist es nicht ebenso gelinde gesagt idiotisch und verachtend seine Kundschaft zu verarschen, und einen "Spielehype" auf einem Grundgerüst aus *Lügen* aufzubauen?!?!
Betrug triffts ziemlich genau wie oben erwähnt!


----------



## corpescrust (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja so rausgeschmissen können die 50€ ja gar nicht gewesen sein.


Immerhin haben hier so einige Leute ein neuen Lebensinhalt gefunden.

FunCom verdammen,verfolgen und schlecht machen wo immer man Gelegenheit findet

Meine größte Enttäuschung war ja Half Life 2
Aber als ich damit durch war hab ich es in die Ecke gelegt und das Thema war erledigt.


----------



## Asenerbe (8. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Naja so rausgeschmissen können die 50&#8364; ja gar nicht gewesen sein.
> 
> 
> Immerhin haben hier so einige Leute ein neuen Lebensinhalt gefunden.
> ...




Du bist höchstwahrscheinlich Deutscher.
Darum sei dir vergeben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bloß haben nicht alle so eine "lieber Maulhalten und alles mit sich machen lassen" Lebenseinstellung.

Wenn mir was nicht passt, dann setze ich mich für mein "Recht" ein!

Ich war Kunde von FC, habe für ein mehr als fehlerhaftes Produkt bezahlt, und jetzt steht mir das Recht zu meine Meinung darüber zu äußern.
Wo und wann ich will!
Wem das nicht passt.... Tja mir hat die Verarschung von FC auch nicht gepasst.... so spielt eben das Leben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FC bescheisst, belügt und verarschte die Leute auch wo es ging.
Der FC Propagandaminister wurde es auch *nie leid* uns immer und immer und immer wieder neue Märchen und Lügen aufzutischen was das Spiel angeblich alles leisten würde!
Jetzt kommt halt von vielen "ex-Fans" die *Retourkutsche*!

Aber klar. Jetzt sind natürlich die verärgerten "ex-Fans" schuld, und auf gar keinen Fall liegt die Schuld bei FC....


----------



## corpescrust (8. Oktober 2008)

Ach herjeh

Nix für ungut,aber ihr macht einen Hermann als hätte FunCom euch um Haus und Hof betrogen.

Ihr benutzt Wörter wie _Propagandaminister_ in diesem Zusammenhang, schmeißt hier mit Hassparolen um euch
wie irgend so ein wild gewordener Lünchmob.


Ich mein was ist passiert ?
Ihr habt ein Spiel gekauft was euch nicht gefällt.

Na und,ist mir schon oft passiert

Ich mir auch schon mal ein Deodorant gekauft, in dem in der Fernsehwerbung suggeriert wurde, dass mir alle Frauen hinterher laufen würden.

Überprüft mal bitte eure Verhältnismäßigkeit

FunCom stand wohl vor der Wahl: Spiel rausbringen oder den Laden dicht machen.
Bill Ropper hat in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal Interview veröffentlicht.
Dort beschreibt er unter welchen Druck zum Schluss HGL in die Läden kam.

Keinem bei FSS war dabei wohl zumute ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen,was nicht ihren Vorstellungen entsprach.
Das soll jetzt nicht so ein Verhalten entschuldigen.

Aber trotzdem sollte sich jeder darüber klar sein,dass hinter so einem Spiel Menschen stehen die bestimmt niemand etwas böses wollten.

Ich denk eher das Gegenteil  ist der Fall. Gerade bei AOC sieht man oft die Liebe zum Detail und damit zum Spiel.


----------



## Shamaniko (8. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ach herjeh
> 
> Nix für ungut,aber ihr macht einen Hermann als hätte FunCom euch um Haus und Hof betrogen.
> 
> ...




Absolutes /sighn


Bin zwar auch nicht immer zufrieden was versprochen wurde und was nicht gekommen ist aber trozdem kann man etwas entspannter an die Sache gehn.


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ach herjeh
> 
> Nix für ungut,aber ihr macht einen Hermann als hätte FunCom euch um Haus und Hof betrogen.
> 
> ...



Mein ich auch. Aber wie du bald merken wirst waren deine worte um sonst denn keiner der nicht sowieso schon so denkt wird sich das jetzt hier zu herzen nehmen und fröhlich weiter der firme und deren mitarbeiter den untergang wenn nicht den tod wünschen. 

Das ist eben unsere gesellschaft.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ach herjeh
> 
> Nix für ungut,aber ihr macht einen Hermann als hätte FunCom euch um Haus und Hof betrogen.
> 
> ...




Da kann nur ein "QFT" druntergeschrieben werden.
Aber ich schätze in diesem Forum treiben sich eh kaum AOCler herum - einfach weil es von "den Anderen" überschwemmt ist.
Man siehts ja auch daran wie dieser Forenteil frequentiert wird..
Vor Allem scheinen viele Leute das alles ziemlich ernst zu nehmen. Noja! 

LG Dave


----------



## Shamaniko (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja alle AoC´ler wurden von Buffed vergrault xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ach herjeh
> 
> Nix für ungut,aber ihr macht einen Hermann als hätte FunCom euch um Haus und Hof betrogen.
> 
> ...



Sowas würde man gerne öfter lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir wissen alle, dass fast alle FunCom und AoC hassen... aber irgendwo langt es wirklich mal mit dem ausschütten eures Hasses.


----------



## Tumasz (8. Oktober 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Denk auch, die Marke FunCom hat einen gewaltigen Schaden erlitten. Was wollen sie denn jetzt noch produzieren? Bzw. wer würde nochmal das Risiko eingehen, Geld für ihre Produkte auszugeben? Schlechtes Spiel, ok. Ist zwar nicht optimal aber wär zu verzeihen, ist anderen auch schon passiert. Aber die ständigen Lügen und leeren Versprechungen, das bleibt nachhaltig in den Köpfen hängen.
> Ich wär eh dafür gewesen, sie hätten AO einen Relaunch verpasst, mit neuer Engine und auf 2008 angepasstem Gameplay. Das wär garantiert viel erfolgreicher geworden. Nicht WoW gefährdent aber wesentlich erfolgreicher als es AoC jetzt ist. Ich habs 2 Jahre lang gespielt und würds heut immer noch machen, wär die Technik nicht so unendlich veraltet. Geniales, unverbrauchtes Setting, geniale Atmosphäre, war alles da, nur eben nicht mehr up to date. Gerade SciFi Fans wären massenweise übergelaufen, denn es gibt mittlerweile viele (me²), denen das große Kotzen kommt, wenn sie schon wieder Elfen und Orks in einem Spiel sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also kotzt du den ganzen tag wen du war spielst ? ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sowas würde man gerne öfter lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja - Meinungen schön und gut, aber der Ton macht die Musik. Kritik: Ja | Hassparolen und Untergangs, ja sogar Todeswünsche oder Vergleiche von Hersteller-Aussagen mit NS-Parolen (habe ich hier LEIDER alles schon gelesen) werden nicht toleriert. Aber, vor allem auch der Umgangston miteinander, wenn Eure Meinungen mal differenzieren ist unter aller Sau. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann, darf sich gern eine andere Plattform zur derlei Ausschüttungen suchen - ich helfe dann auch gern beim Verlassen des Forums. :-)


----------



## xdave78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie schon vielsagend dass Du ausgerechnet einen gemässigten Post quotest.

Sicherlich hat FC allen Grund Reue zu zeigen (wird ja auch mal Zeit). Versprochene Inhalte sind nicht vorhanden das UBER-PVP gibt es (noch) nicht - auch wenn der Schritt der auf dem TS vorgenommen wurde sicherlich ein grosser in die korrekte Richtung ist.
Beii MMOs ist es doch aber grundsätzlich so dass ich als Konsument von vornherein in ETWA weiss dasss ich mich mitunter bei einem Kauf zum Release auf BETA gefasst machen muss. So geh ich jedenfalls an so einen Kauf ran. Man hat dann 30Tage Testzeit in der man idR schon mehr Spielzeit in Anspruch nimmt als in vergleichbaren SP Produkten.
Man kann doch dann dem Publisher sein Zeugnis ausstellen indem man seinen Account nicht weiter verlängert  -und gut ist es.
Auf die Idee zu kommen die Änhänger des Produktes dann aber regelrecht anzuprangern und zu verfolgen - in jeden Thread der irgendwo eröffnet wird - nur um seinen eigenen Unmut auch jedem möglichst oft mitzuteilen finde ich jenseits von jeglicher Meinungsäusserung und auch Netiquette.
Ich selber habe einige MMOs gespielt - die haben mir mehr oder minder gefallen. Zuletzt zB Tabula Rasa was für eine kurze Zeit auch spassig war. Bin aber nach meiner Accountauflösung NIE auf den Gedanken gekommen nun ins TR Forum zu gehen und allen zu sagen wie NICHT-Vorhanden doch das Endgame ist, wie öde das PvP und die versprochenen epochalen Gildenkriege und wie (vereinfacht gesagt) dumm die Community doch sein muss und wie blind - oder gar NC Soft den siccheren Firmentod unter Androhung lebenslanger Schadenfreude an den Hals zu wünschen.
Sorry aber dort muss doch irgendwo ein Defizit sein wenn ich mich so äussern muss  -alle Meinungsfreiheit in Ehren.
Schade wenn man jenseits jeglicher Sachlichkeit und fernab irgendwelcher Realitätsempfindungen nicht "Jedem das Seine" lassen kann -was natürlich auch eine gewisse Reife zugrunde legen würde.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ein grosser Forenfan - ja  ein regelrechter Forenjunkie und wenn ein Forum gut geführt und konstruktiv Frequentiert ist bin ich jemand der sich gerne intensiv in eine Community einzubringen gewillt ist.  Ich habe dies anfangs auch zB im gamona aoc forum getan - jedoch das oben genannte Phänomen lässt einen da schnell die Lust verlieren. Natürlich geh ich nun auch davon aus dass im Zuge meiner Erklärungsversuche es nun unvermeindlich ist meinen Thread bis in die kleinste Phrase zerpflücken..

Good Luck und viel Spass dabei.

So long


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - Meinungen schön und gut, aber der Ton macht die Musik. Kritik: Ja | Hassparolen und Untergangs, ja sogar Todeswünsche oder Vergleiche von Hersteller-Aussagen mit NS-Parolen (habe ich hier LEIDER alles schon gelesen) werden nicht toleriert. Aber, vor allem auch der Umgangston miteinander, wenn Eure Meinungen mal differenzieren ist unter aller Sau. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann, darf sich gern eine andere Plattform zur derlei Ausschüttungen suchen - ich helfe dann auch gern beim Verlassen des Forums. :-)



Der meister hat gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffendlich wird es auch was ändern.

Sind eigendlich sinlose hassparolen bzw Threads die nur zum flamen aufgemacht wurden (also diese 100 Aoc ist doof threads) nen grund user zu melden?


----------



## Fabi112 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Das einzig sinvolle was Funcom jetzt tun könnte wäre die monatlichen Gebühren abzuschaffen. 

Dann wäre es auch für mich wert das Spiel zu kaufen. 45 oder 50€ bin ich gerne bereit zu investieren für eine gute Rollenspielatmosphäre und eine mittelalterliche Spielwelt.

Ich denke, das werden sie früher oder später auch erkennen und dann werd ich es auch mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Fabi112 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das einzig sinvolle was Funcom jetzt tun könnte wäre die monatlichen Gebühren abzuschaffen.
> 
> Dann wäre es auch für mich wert das Spiel zu kaufen. 45 oder 50€ bin ich gerne bereit zu investieren für eine gute Rollenspielatmosphäre und eine mittelalterliche Spielwelt.
> 
> ...



Wird nie passieren.


----------



## Orthwin (8. Oktober 2008)

Da gehe ich lieber Hellgate spielen als Failcom das Geld in der Arsch zu schieben
Unfähige Firma und mit der Aktie wische ich mir nachher ab, ja.


----------



## Shamaniko (8. Oktober 2008)

Orthwin schrieb:


> Da gehe ich lieber Hellgate spielen als Failcom das Geld in der Arsch zu schieben
> Unfähige Firma und mit der Aktie wische ich mir nachher ab, ja.




Du hast wirklich Aktien in Papier form? xD


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2008)

Noch eine Anmerkung. Wer meinen sanften Hinweis nicht liest, überliest (egal ob der schon eine Seite weiter vorn ist oder nicht) oder gewissentlich ignoriert fliegt kommentarlos. :-)


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach hier mal schleichwerbung das ichjemand such der Aoc heute bzw morgen auch anfangt zu testen und mit mir zusammen spielen würde damit ich nicht allein bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (8. Oktober 2008)

Wrongfifty schrieb:


> Es ist nicht das Spiel ,es ist das Geld was die bekommen haben und die grosse verarsche den Kunden gegenüber.Wer so dumm ist und seine Kunden so behandelt ist selbst schuld wenn er Pleite geht . Und das Argument  mit den Arbeitslosen ist einfach fehl am Platz.Wenn mein Bäcker um die Ecke Pleite geht weil seine Brote zum kotzen schmecken,gehst du trotzdem hin weil er sonst pleite ist ???




nein aber ich WÜNSCHE es ihm trotzdem nicht ...
und nun genug Off Topic


----------



## -RD- (8. Oktober 2008)

Die AoC-Threads hier sind wirklich immer wieder sehr aufschlussreich und interessant.

Die Fans und Anti-Fans schlagen regelmäßig mit Kraftausdrücken und gegenseitigen Beleidigungen maßlos über die Stränge. Die Duckmäuser, die anscheinend zu viel Geld haben, verteidigen die FC-Strategie mit "möh, haste halt nen Fehlkauf gemacht, stell dich ned so an"-Kommentaren und die, die in blinder Euphorie gleich mehrere 100-EUR für Special Edition + "Almost-Life-Time"-Account ausgegeben haben, wünschen FC die Pest an den Hals.

Ich stelle mir immer wieder eine Frage, wenn ich die Threads hier lese: Sind hier illegale Spieler (das Teil ist ja ab 18) in der Mehrheit, oder sollte man auch in Deutschland das Erwachsenenalter auf 21 anheben? Sorry, aber wer hier derartige Kommentare abgibt, und teilweise nicht im mindesten fähig scheint, sich altersgerecht auszudrücken, der ist meines Erachtens alles... bloß nicht volljährig. ;-)

Ich habe AoC selbst nicht gespielt. Die Vergangenheit hat doch gezeigt, dass ein MMO einfach nicht fertig auf den Markt kommt. Es dauert ein paar Monate, bis absehbar ist, ob´s was wird oder nicht. Wer also nicht abwarten kann, ist meines Erachtens selbst schuld. Dafür, dass mit AoC Versprechungen gemacht worden, die man von Herstellerseite nicht eingehalten hat, bekommt man jetzt die Quittung in Form von zu Hauf abspringenden, enttäuschten Spielern.

Und damit ist doch ganz nüchtern alles zu diesem Thema gesagt. Die Euphoriker lernen daraus, in der Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger zu sein, die Hersteller, dass sie besser mit Details hinter´m Berg halten, wenn sie nicht sicher sind, dass diese auch tatsächlich erreichbar sind.


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

-RD- schrieb:


> Die AoC-Threads hier sind wirklich immer wieder sehr aufschlussreich und interessant.
> 
> Die Fans und Anti-Fans schlagen regelmäßig mit Kraftausdrücken und gegenseitigen Beleidigungen maßlos über die Stränge. Die Duckmäuser, die anscheinend zu viel Geld haben, verteidigen die FC-Strategie mit "möh, haste halt nen Fehlkauf gemacht, stell dich ned so an"-Kommentaren und die, die in blinder Euphorie gleich mehrere 100-EUR für Special Edition + "Almost-Life-Time"-Account ausgegeben haben, wünschen FC die Pest an den Hals.
> 
> Ich stelle mir immer wieder eine Frage, wenn ich die Threads hier lese: Sind hier illegale Spieler (das Teil ist ja ab 18) in der Mehrheit, oder sollte man auch in Deutschland das Erwachsenenalter auf 21 anheben? Sorry, aber wer hier derartige Kommentare abgibt, und teilweise nicht im mindesten fähig scheint, sich altersgerecht auszudrücken, der ist meines Erachtens alles... bloß nicht volljährig. ;-)



/sign  =) wers nicht so lang würd ichs mir sogar in meine signatur klöpeln


----------



## frängisch (8. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage ist halt wie bekommen die neue Kunden oder vergraulte Kunden wie mich zurück? Vielleicht würde ich bei einem Gratis Monat oder so wieder lust bekommen meinen 42 Eroberer weiterzuspielen.
Ich hoff auch wenn ich wie Andere hier total enttäuscht wurde das ein paar Kunden noch verbleiben sodass Funcom noch weng am Spiel rumbasteln kann. Dann schau ich in einem halben Jahr nochmal rein (vielleicht ) .


----------



## Werlord (8. Oktober 2008)

Funcom ist nicht vor dem aus und wird auch nicht die Server abschalten die haben mehr Spieler als Hdro , Tr usw und haben auch mehr Geld als viele andere die ein Rollenspiel rausgebracht haben !
(Nicht vergessen Funcom hat haufen vorbestellungen und gekaufte versionen gehabt das bringt einiges an Geld um die Server und Mitarbeiter einige Zeit zu beschäftigen)

Und warum sollte Aoc ein schlechtes Spiel sein ? 

Ok es hat nachteile wie zu wenig motivation im 80er Bereich aber man kann schön lvln die Umgebung ist schön gestaltet und eigentlich die besten Gildengemeinschaften die es überhaupt in einem Rollenspiel gibt War kann da auch Aoc nicht das Wasser reichen mit dem kleinen ,,lvl system´´ .

Aoc macht Spass nicht alles ist vorhanden aber welches Rollenspiel kann das von sich behaupten gleich nach der Erscheinung ? Alle wollen ein Spiel das genauso gut ist wie WoW wenn es erscheint aber bis jetzt gab es keins und wird es auch wahrscheinlich keins geben und WoW war auch am Anfang nicht perfekt keine bg´s keine richtigen Raidinstanzen auf 60 .... das kam erst nach par Monaten ! #

Deshalb nicht heulen wie Kleinkinder ! 
Wer es spielt spielt es und wer nicht soll es halt nicht spielen und nicht ganze Zeit auf Aoc rumhacken !
Wers nicht spielt wartet noch min 3 Monate bis alle drin ist oder spielt es nie !


----------



## Rungor (8. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Funcom ist nicht vor dem aus und wird auch nicht die Server abschalten die haben mehr Spieler als Hdro , Tr usw und haben auch mehr Geld als viele andere die ein Rollenspiel rausgebracht haben !
> (Nicht vergessen Funcom hat haufen vorbestellungen und gekaufte versionen gehabt das bringt einiges an Geld um die Server und Mitarbeiter einige Zeit zu beschäftigen)
> 
> Und warum sollte Aoc ein schlechtes Spiel sein ?
> ...



/sign


----------



## pR13st (8. Oktober 2008)

www.kennstewayne.de

Wen interessiert, was FC für neue Märchen vorliest? Hab das Spiel angetestet, nach 14Tagen und Lvl 40 keinen Bock mehr, und jedem der es NICHT hören will sage ich: KAUFT ES NICHT.
Schenkt mir das Geld, ich kann auch Märchen erzählen.

BLUBB?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

> (Nicht vergessen Funcom hat haufen vorbestellungen und gekaufte versionen gehabt das bringt einiges an Geld um die Server und Mitarbeiter einige Zeit zu beschäftigen)


Ja. Und nun rate mal, wo das Geld herkommt. Und jetzt rate nochmal, warum soviele so sauer auf FC sind. Bingo! Somit hast du dein BWL-Diplom bestanden!


----------



## Dietrich (8. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Funcom ist nicht vor dem aus und wird auch nicht die Server abschalten die haben mehr Spieler als Hdro , Tr usw und haben auch mehr Geld als viele andere die ein Rollenspiel rausgebracht haben !



Wo nimmst du bitte die Zahlen her, das AoC mehr Spieler hat als zB. Hdro? Ok, mehr als vllt TR, das  kann ich noch verstehen. Aber ich sehe mir gelegentlich (bei solchen Post) die XFire Zahlen an und da werden sie von Woche zu Woche weniger. 



Werlord schrieb:


> (Nicht vergessen Funcom hat haufen vorbestellungen und gekaufte versionen gehabt das bringt einiges an Geld um die Server und Mitarbeiter einige Zeit zu beschäftigen)
> 
> Und warum sollte Aoc ein schlechtes Spiel sein ?
> 
> Ok es hat nachteile wie zu wenig motivation im 80er Bereich aber man kann schön lvln die Umgebung ist schön gestaltet und eigentlich die besten Gildengemeinschaften die es überhaupt in einem Rollenspiel gibt War kann da auch Aoc nicht das Wasser reichen mit dem kleinen ,,lvl system´´ .



Ja, genau das Geld, das sie mit falschen Versprechungen den Leuten aus den Taschen gezogen haben.



Werlord schrieb:


> Aoc macht Spass nicht alles ist vorhanden aber welches Rollenspiel kann das von sich behaupten gleich nach der Erscheinung ? Alle wollen ein Spiel das genauso gut ist wie WoW wenn es erscheint aber bis jetzt gab es keins und wird es auch wahrscheinlich keins geben und WoW war auch am Anfang nicht perfekt keine bg´s keine richtigen Raidinstanzen auf 60 .... das kam erst nach par Monaten ! #



Ja, aber genau das war jedem Käufer beim Kauf klar. Als letztes Beispiel kann man wohl WAR nennen. Die haben wenigstens vorher den Mund aufgemacht.

Und es ist natürlich ein feiner Zug von euch "AoC Fan Boys", jeden, aber auch so ziemlich jeden Kritiker als WoWKiddy oder Kleinkind hinzustellen. 

Ich fühle mich schlicht und einfach von Funcom um 50€ betrogen. Für einige mag das ein lächerlicher Betrag sein, aber ich hab im Monat nur eine gewisse Summe, die ich in mein Hobby Computerspiele investieren kann (ja, ich arbeite).

Wenn also einige von euch meinen, man soll wegen dem Geld nicht rum heulen, könnt ihr mich gerne per pm anschreiben, und ich geb euch dann meine Kontodaten. 
Könnt mir gerne monatlich, von mir aus einmal im Quartal, 50€ überweisen. Tut ja nicht weh. Und eine wertmässige Gegenleistung erwarten viele ja nicht. 
Notfalls zimmere ich schnell einen NWN Server zusammen, auf den ihr dann spielen könnt. Brauch ja nur Inhalt für die ersten fünf Stufen.

Und solange Funcom nicht mit einer entsprechenden Gegenleistung für mein bezahltes Spiel kommt, nehme ich mir das Recht, mich im Forum negativ über diese Firma zu äußern. 

MfG


----------



## Dungorn (9. Oktober 2008)

Meint Ihr nicht das hier deutlich über die strenge geschlagen wird?!

Ok, das Geld für den kauf und xy Monate sind weg. Kündigt AoC und ihr habt euren frieden! Geld wird man eh nicht wieder bekommen, da ihr es ausgegeben habt und nicht Sie

Ich will zwar nicht sagen das ich auf FC reingefallen bin, aber enttäuscht bin ich schon! Amanfang 1-20 klasse danach war das spiel meist eine Alpha nicht mehr! 
Ob Fc nun untergeht oder nicht ist mir egal, von mir bekommen Sie ihre monatsgebühr jedenfalls nicht mehr! 

Über ein unfertiges Spiel herzu ziehen ist eine sache- Hasstiraden eine andere!

FC bekommt mit jeden Tag der verstreicht  eh einen vor den Bug, Kunden gehen- leere versprechungen Kunden verschwinden!
Schluss endlich bleibt nur noch der harte Kern!



Auf der einen seite kann mir Fc richtig leid tun, man kann Ihren untergang von woche zu woche live miterleben!


----------



## xdave78 (9. Oktober 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du bitte die Zahlen her, das AoC mehr Spieler hat als zB. Hdro? Ok, mehr als vllt TR, das  kann ich noch verstehen. Aber ich sehe mir gelegentlich (bei solchen Post) die XFire Zahlen an und da werden sie von Woche zu Woche weniger.


Jo haben bestimmt alle auf ihrem PC....ich pers kenne niemanden ders hat aber wird schon stimmen.




Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich schlicht und einfach von Funcom um 50€ betrogen. Für einige mag das ein lächerlicher Betrag sein, aber ich hab im Monat nur eine gewisse Summe, die ich in mein Hobby Computerspiele investieren kann (ja, ich arbeite).



Ich weiss jetzt nicht was Du sonst so spielst. Aber machst Du bei jeder Fehlinvestition im Games Bereich deswegen neben dem Publischer auch die Fans runter?
Falls Du auch der Ansicht bist das dies grotesk wäre teile ich deine Ansicht. Ich pers habe auch schon viel Mist gekauft...Dungeon Lords, Anno 1503 zB. Aber bei Software gibts nun mal keine wirkliche Qualitätskontrolle wie bei greifbaren Produkten.


Dietrich schrieb:


> Wenn also einige von euch meinen, man soll wegen dem Geld nicht rum heulen, könnt ihr mich gerne per pm anschreiben, und ich geb euch dann meine Kontodaten.
> Könnt mir gerne monatlich, von mir aus einmal im Quartal, 50€ überweisen. Tut ja nicht weh. Und eine wertmässige Gegenleistung erwarten viele ja nicht.
> Notfalls zimmere ich schnell einen NWN Server zusammen, auf den ihr dann spielen könnt. Brauch ja nur Inhalt für die ersten fünf Stufen.



Naja wenn Du an NWN mitgewirkt hast kannste das doch gerne machen. Ich habe bisher meine Gegenleistung von FC erhalten. Vielleicht auch deshalb weil ich neben dem PC spielen auch noch andere Sachen zu tun habe und das jetzt nicht unbedingt als zentrales Element meines Lebens betrachte.



Dietrich schrieb:


> Und solange Funcom nicht mit einer entsprechenden Gegenleistung für mein bezahltes Spiel kommt, nehme ich mir das Recht, mich im Forum negativ über diese Firma zu äußern.
> 
> MfG


Darum geht es doch nicht. Gerne kann doch JEDER seinen Unmut äussern. Ist auch wichtig dass das passiert und die bei FC das mitbekommen.
Die Frage sei mal gestattet was Du da erwartest - soll etwa E.E bei Dir an der Türe klingeln "Hey Du! Gucke mal wir haben jetzt DX10. Das PvP und das PvE funzen nun auch. Hast Du Lust 20 Stunden AOC umsonst zu spielen? Komm schon du hast es doch auch damals gekauft. Möchtest du vielleicht unserem Entwicklerteam noch sagen was Du gerne in AoC hättest damit es Dir gefällt?" (Ich weiss sarkastisch aber WHAT)


Es ist einfach "affig" sone Art Inquisitionsstrategie für AOC Fans aufzubaun und jegliche positive Initiative im Keim zu ersticken. Sei es dadurch die Fans zu beschimpfen oder deren Threads vollzuflamen mit Wahrheiten die jeder kennt und schon zig mal gehört hat. Sich vllt. wegen seiner 16.000 Threads in nem Forum als "der Weisheit letzter Schluss" hinzustellen und Leute dummzureden ist ganz gewiss auch nicht Sinn eines Forums. Mit Meinungsaustausch hat das alles hier doch nichts mehr am Hut.  
Vielleicht muss man ja die Schuld gar nicht immer bei seinem Gegenüber suchen. Faktisch ist bis auf das DX10 alles im Spiel soweit vorhanden. Ich wette wenn das DX10 da ist schalten es nichtmal 70% der Spieler an. Und nun kommt mir nicht mit Performanceproblemen - ich selber spiele auf nem Lappi und habe mir vorher ausgemalt wie ich mit niedrigsten Details vorlieb nehmen muss. Ich spiele auf hohen Einstellungen und habe im Raid meine 20-30fps (idR). Das PvP ist sicher nicht das gelbe vom Ei - aber auf den TS wurde der 2te Teil eingespielt und der macht das PvP wirklich gut. Ich geh sogar noch weiter und sage mal wenn das alles so weiterverfolgt wird wie es jetzt Richtung annimmt wird AOC dadurch ein ganz neues Spiel werden. PvE Content ist soweit auch da und inzwischen so weit gefixt dass auch da alles funzt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Ich selber habe kein Interesse an PvE imEndgame da ich mir AOC in erster Linie gekauft habe um zu leveln und um PvP zu betreiben. Eine pauschale Meinung dass wir alls (also wir auf den AOC Servern - meine Gilde) "bekloppt" sein müssen lass ich nicht gelten.  Ich lass mich aber inzwischen unbeeindruckt als "Fanboi" bezeichnen weil ich nicht die Meinung der Ex_AoCler-jetzt mit WAR Signaturen bin. Dann ist dat eben so. In meinem Alter steh ich da drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Dave


----------



## HEOb (9. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ach herjeh
> 
> Nix für ungut,aber ihr macht einen Hermann als hätte FunCom euch um Haus und Hof betrogen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt immer Zwei Seiten an einer Münze...

Ich sag nur als Beispiel:

Dir wird von einem Ferrari erzählt, wie schön und schnell es doch sei...Dann noch bisschen mehr Honig um deinem Mund geschmiert.
Zack...Ferrari bezahlt&#8230;*freu*
Haste dann nächsten morgen einen gebrauchten Golf 2 vor der Tür...Ich weiß du würdest dich trotzdem freuen ^^

Ich meine nur hätten sie doch gesagt, dass es nicht ganz fertig sei und Content streichen müssen...
Beispiel: EA mit Warhammer...bevor die Kunden sich aufregen, teilten sie mit das sich bei Erscheinung wesentlich einen großen Teil des Content erst mal streichen müssen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt als Patch fertig drauf zuspielen.


----------



## SulTaNkx (9. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> dich braucht auch keiner...ist dir eigentlich klar wieviel arbeitsplätze dann gekündigt werden? anscheinend nicht sonst würdest du nicht so was schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hiho
also ob die arbeitsplätze verlieren oder nicht ist mir auch egal weil wer sonen schrott verkauft und als das besste je dagewesene mmorpg anzettelt muss damit leben das er nach spätestens nem halben jahr pleite geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das spiel ist in meinen augen höchstens 5euro wert bzw free mmorpg ^^ habe es auch gekauft und ich muss sagen ich würde es nichtmal bei ebay an nen anderen weiter verkaufen dann müsste ich mich noch schlecht fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Oktober 2008)

-RD- schrieb:


> Die AoC-Threads hier sind wirklich immer wieder sehr aufschlussreich und interessant.
> 
> Die Fans und Anti-Fans schlagen regelmäßig mit Kraftausdrücken und gegenseitigen Beleidigungen maßlos über die Stränge. Die Duckmäuser, die anscheinend zu viel Geld haben, verteidigen die FC-Strategie mit "möh, haste halt nen Fehlkauf gemacht, stell dich ned so an"-Kommentaren und die, die in blinder Euphorie gleich mehrere 100-EUR für Special Edition + "Almost-Life-Time"-Account ausgegeben haben, wünschen FC die Pest an den Hals.
> 
> Ich stelle mir immer wieder eine Frage, wenn ich die Threads hier lese: Sind hier illegale Spieler (das Teil ist ja ab 18) in der Mehrheit, oder sollte man auch in Deutschland das Erwachsenenalter auf 21 anheben? Sorry, aber wer hier derartige Kommentare abgibt, und teilweise nicht im mindesten fähig scheint, sich altersgerecht auszudrücken, der ist meines Erachtens alles... bloß nicht volljährig. ;-) [...]



Der letzte Absatz passt wunderbar. Ich bin in der Beta dabeigewesen und habe glücklicherweise noch früh genug geschnallt, dass da wissentlich ein Zock rausgehauen wird, der weit von den Versprechungen entfernt ist und dementsprechend meine sehnsüchtige Vorbestellung gecancelt. Soweit zur Spielerfahrung, die ist aber recht irrelevant. Fakt ist jedoch, dass, wie du anmerkst eine massive Anzahl an Leuten von diesem Game angezogen worden sind bei denen man sich fragt, ob man zum Erreichen der Volljährigkeit keine psychologische Prüfung ablegen sollte. Die Beta-Foren waren der absolute Knaller und an Niveaulosigkeit schon kaum zu überbieten. Schade, dass man die nicht archiviert hat, ein gefundenes Fressen für Soziologen wäre es definitiv. Kurzzeitig (also quasi vor Bekanntgabe der Modalitäten für den Early Access, muahaha) war auch im offiziellen Forum eine Friedlichkeit eingekehrt, wie man sie sich für ein solches Blood 'n Gore-Spiel eigentlich nur wünschen konnte - ich war fast perplex wie schnell manche Leute besänftigt werden konnten. Dann aber der Schock: Early Access limitiert! _BOAH!_* Und kostet extra!?! _IHR SCHWEINE!!!_* Da war's dann vorbei mit der Glückseligkeit. Frei nach The Smiths: 'Barbarism begins at Home'. Als dann nach dem offiziellen Release alle Beteiligten ins Hymen äääh in Hyboria eintauchen durften war der Ofen ganz aus; das Resultat sieht man ja hier. 
Isses nun wirklich Betrug? Nee, der geht definitiv anders. Alle haben ja schließlich etwas für ihr Geld bekommen. Zwar weniger als verkündet, aber immerhin mehr als bei Gothic 3 (kleiner Spaß am Rande *kicher*). Und da man im Interwebs immer gerne "_auf die Kacke haut_, weil's so schön anonym ist hagelt es natürlich nun (unter dem Deckmantel von FSK 18) übelste und aus den Betaforen gewohnte Niveaulosigkeiten. Die Reibereien zwischen "Fans" und "Antifans" (wobei letzteres sehr an Antifa erinnert, sollte man vielleicht zur Deeskalation anders formulieren, hehe) geben nur das i-Tüpfelchen an Hirnpüree dazu, schließlich plappert ein Drittel der Leute nur nach, was sie über das Spiel gelesen haben. 



Fakt ist: Conan war "Pulp", ist "Pulp" und wird es wenigstens in den Geschichten immer bleiben. Leider ist der hyborische Eselsdung nicht mehr nur "Pulp", es ist (dank seiner Begleiterscheinungen) schon an der Untergrenze von "Trash" zu "Totalschaden".  Und, ganz unter uns: erwachsen hat sich keiner der Beteiligten in diesem "Prozess" verhalten; weder Entwickler, noch Presse, noch Supporter geschweige denn die tatsächlichen Kunden. Ich persönlich hätte mir ein deutlich professionelleres Produkt gewünscht und dementsprechend auch Kunden, die dies auch zu würdigen wissen. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt das ja nochmal in ein Paar Monaten, wenn ein "reboot" kommt. Zuversichtlich bin ich allerdings immer weniger. 









(*: deutlich abgeschwächte Rezitierung aus den off. Foren, spiegeln nicht die Meinung des Schreibers wider)


----------



## Baarab (9. Oktober 2008)

HEOb schrieb:


> Ich meine nur hätten sie doch gesagt, dass es nicht ganz fertig sei und Content streichen müssen...
> Beispiel: EA mit Warhammer...bevor die Kunden sich aufregen, teilten sie mit das sich bei Erscheinung wesentlich einen großen Teil des Content erst mal streichen müssen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt als Patch fertig drauf zuspielen.



Richtig
Genau da lag der Fehler seitens Funcom und das ist auch der Grund für die hochkochenden Gemüter.

Es wurde einfach nichts an Infos rausgegeben.
Sondern die Leute sind hingegangen, haben ihr Spiel gekauft in dem Glauben das die versprochenen Inhalte vorhanden sind.

Wohin sowas führte war schon witzig anzusehen.
Es gab im Forum Leute die der festen Überzeugung waren das DX10 schon im Spiel ist(der Schalter war ja vorhanden) und jemand der das Gegenteil schrieb wurde massiv geflammt..

Ich bin heute noch der Meinung das die knappe Infopolitik von Funcom mit Absicht geschehen ist um den Verkauf des Spieles nicht zu behindern.
Und es hat ja auch geklappt.


Jetzt müssen sie halt die Suppe auslöffeln, welche sie selber gekocht haben.


----------



## corpescrust (9. Oktober 2008)

HEOb schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Zwei Seiten an einer Münze...
> 
> Ich sag nur als Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Das mein ich mit Verhältnismäßigkeit überprüfen !!

Du vergleichst Ferrari und Golf mit einem Computerspiel.


----------



## Picoo (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja sehts mal so, das einzige womit AOC im Moment noch im Gespräch bleibt sind die Flames.
Schon allein das ist traurig genug.


----------



## Thoralfus (9. Oktober 2008)

nunja das ist das risiko, wenn man  ein spiel eher rausbringt um es vor  konnkurenzprodukten rauszubringen  und denn unterschätz wielange die leutz in den ersten leveln bleiben.

flagship  studios hat es bereits erwischt und wenn funcom  nix grandioses einfällt, wie es altkunden aktiviert bzw neukunden aquiriert , wird es den selben weg gehen. 

ist zwar bedauerlich für die dort arbeitenden aber so ist nun mal des leben. kann dir in deinem "normalen"  Unternehmen genauso passieren.


----------



## Mordrach (9. Oktober 2008)

HEOb schrieb:


> ...
> Ich meine nur hätten sie doch gesagt, dass es nicht ganz fertig sei und Content streichen müssen...
> Beispiel: EA mit Warhammer...bevor die Kunden sich aufregen, teilten sie mit das sich bei Erscheinung wesentlich einen großen Teil des Content erst mal streichen müssen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt als Patch fertig drauf zuspielen.



Das stimmt so nicht. Mark Jacobs hat erst 17.07.08 in einem Interview auf mmorpg.com mitgeteilt, dass bestimmter Content nicht wie geplant bei erscheinen von WAR enthalten sein wird. EA Mythic hat aber schon lange vorher ein Pre-Order Programm gestartet, noch bevor überhaupt ein Release Termin bekannt war, nur kurz nachdem die Pre-Orders für AoC starteten.

Übrigens Blizzard hat kurz vor Erscheinen von WoW auch großartig angekündigt, dass bald Belagerungswaffen und angreifbare Türme dem Spiel hinzugefügt werden, es gab auf der wow-europe Seite sogar nett gestaltete Webseiten dazu. Bis heute wurde aber dieser PvP Content nie hinzugefügt, sondern man kopierte einfach BGs nach dem Guild-Wars Prinzip, wahrscheinlich weil einfacher realisierbar und weil GuildWars recht erfolgreich war.

Ich bin wirklich verwundert, warum sich einige bei AoC so sehr darüber aufregen. Dass in einem MMO noch nicht alle geplanten Dinge enthalten sind, ist fast die Regel. Auch in DAoC gab es in vielen Dungeons zu Beginn keine items, das PvP war noch nicht vollständig integriert usw., man könnte hier noch viele andere Beispiele nennen.


----------



## MoneyGhost (9. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> dich braucht auch keiner...ist dir eigentlich klar wieviel arbeitsplätze dann gekündigt werden?




Und? Gibst du jetzt jedem Typen Geld der dir sagt, ich brauch von jedem hier 50e, sonst muss ich 200 Leute entlassen, auch wenn ich totalen Mist gebaut habe? Also echt...


----------



## erwo (9. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

nuja, die ganzen Deppen die das Spiel gekauft haben, ohne sich vorher
zu informieren haben ein stattliches Geld Polster für die AOC Spieler
generiert die es nun weiterspielen.

Danke vielmals an diesser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und es sind immer noch mehr
Spieler als bei dem Langweiligem HDRO die AOC abonniert haben *bäh*

Gruss,
er"flame on!"wo


----------



## erwo (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Thoralfus schrieb:


> nunja das ist das risiko, wenn man  ein spiel eher rausbringt um es vor  konnkurenzprodukten rauszubringen  und denn unterschätz wielange die leutz in den ersten leveln bleiben.
> flagship  studios hat es bereits erwischt und wenn funcom  nix grandioses einfällt, wie es altkunden aktiviert bzw neukunden aquiriert , wird es den selben weg gehen.
> ist zwar bedauerlich für die dort arbeitenden aber so ist nun mal des leben. kann dir in deinem "normalen"  Unternehmen genauso passieren.



Wieso sollten die Pleite gehen?
Sind genug Spieler da, zumindest sehr viel mehr als Vanguard, EQ2 und die Piraten MMOs zusammen,

Und auch mehr als HDRO, und keines von denen wird eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## leonce2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

das buffed dieser Betrüger/Hochstaplerfirma hier noch eine Plattform bietet, finde ich nicht so toll . Zumindest sollten sie sich nicht wundern, das die Diskussionen schnell sehr emontial werden und überschiessen. Auch ich hatte mir eine CE-Edition auf Grund der euphorischen Berichterstattung der Spiele-Magazine gekauft. Es ist kein sehr schönes Gefühl, wenn man feststellt, sein Geld an Schwindler verloren zu haben.
Ich hätte mir im Vorfeld auch sorgfältigeren Journalismus gewünscht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Oktober 2008)

leonce2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das buffed dieser Betrüger/Hochstaplerfirma hier noch eine Plattform bietet, finde ich nicht so toll . Zumindest sollten sie sich nicht wundern, das die Diskussionen schnell sehr emontial werden und überschiessen. Auch ich hatte mir eine CE-Edition auf Grund der euphorischen Berichterstattung der Spiele-Magazine gekauft. Es ist kein sehr schönes Gefühl, wenn man feststellt, sein Geld an Schwindler verloren zu haben.
> Ich hätte mir im Vorfeld auch sorgfältigeren Journalismus gewünscht.




Der Tatbestand des Betrugs ist, ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal, nicht gegeben. Wenn überhaupt ist das ein Sachmangel - weiter nichts. 
Die Gutgläubigkeit der sich geprellt fühlenden Spieler geht sicherlich nicht mit mangelnder Berichterstattung einher; es gab durchaus negatives Feedback nach dem Fall der NDA - wer dies nicht gelesen hat, sondern sich von Klickibunti-Werbegrafiken hat einlullen lassen, ist meiner Meinung nach auch selbst Schuld an seinem... nennen wir es "Fehlkauf". Ach, vielleicht waren's doch die fliegenden Köpfe oder die wackelnden Titten - hatte ich beinahe vergessen. 

So, und dass Bedarf für eine Plattform besteht, ist ja nun kaum zu leugnen: immerhin spielen noch genug Leute Age of Conan, auch wenn die Aktivität (sowie die Qualität als auch die Produktivität) hier deutlich stagniert. 


Genug Geschwätz, wo's mein Kaffee, verdammt!?


----------



## Jorja (9. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie glaube ich, dass die ganzen flamer wohl damals zu hohe erwartungen in aoc gesetzt haben. wohl von WoW oder Hdro enttäuscht gewesen und wollten dann mal was "gutes" spielen. da es aber nicht der knaller schlechthin war, stänkern sie jetzt rum, weil sie wieder zu ihrem überdrüssigen vor-mmorpg zurückkehren müssen oder sich durch W.A.R. kämpfen (fast wollte ich schon laggen sagen).

ich hatte nicht diese hohen erwartungen, UND ich hab mich im vorfeld über das spiel ausreichend informiert. wenn hier irgendwer drüber jammert, dass kein DX10 drin ist, dann muss ich sagen, pech gehabt, hättest dir die spielberichte durchgelesen, da stand alles schon ne ewigkeit vorher drin. wer kauft sich den bitte ein spiel (bei dem auch noch monatliche gebühren anfallen) ohne sich vorher gründlich darüber zu informieren? 

was hilft es euch, wenn ihr hier flamed? die firma wird wegen euch net in konkurs gehen, da gibts noch genug aktive spieler, die sie am leben halten.

und nochmals zur wiederholung: zuerst informieren, dann kaufen! NICHT: erst kaufen, dann flamen!


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> was hilft es euch, wenn ihr hier flamed? die firma wird wegen euch net in konkurs gehen, da gibts noch genug aktive spieler, die sie am leben halten.


Dann wünsch ich viel Spaß dabei...ihr tut was gutes, bestimmt!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mark Jacobs hat erst 17.07.08 in einem Interview auf mmorpg.com mitgeteilt, dass bestimmter Content nicht wie geplant bei erscheinen von WAR enthalten sein wird. EA Mythic hat aber schon lange vorher ein Pre-Order Programm gestartet, noch bevor überhaupt ein Release Termin bekannt war, nur kurz nachdem die Pre-Orders für AoC starteten.



Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, das FC es nicht gesagt hat das Content gestrichen wird, sondern das Spiel verkauft hat und drauf gewartet hat das die Käufer es selber herausfinden.

Bei WAR wurde 2 MONATE vor dem Verkaufsstart gesagt, daß der Content erstmal rausgenommen wird...siehts du den Unterschied? Wenn nicht kann ich dir auch nicht helfen...



Mordrach schrieb:


> Übrigens Blizzard hat kurz vor Erscheinen von WoW auch großartig angekündigt, dass bald Belagerungswaffen und angreifbare Türme dem Spiel hinzugefügt werden, es gab auf der wow-europe Seite sogar nett gestaltete Webseiten dazu. Bis heute wurde aber dieser PvP Content nie hinzugefügt, sondern man kopierte einfach BGs nach dem Guild-Wars Prinzip, wahrscheinlich weil einfacher realisierbar und weil GuildWars recht erfolgreich war.



Hat Schneesturm gesagt, daß der Inhalt drin ist in dem Spiel? Nein, sie haben gesagt das sie ihn später evtl. einfügen wollen, aber sie haben weder *versprochen* daß es drin ist noch haben sie *versprochen* das er später kommen wird.



Mordrach schrieb:


> ...man könnte hier noch viele andere Beispiele nennen.



Nur zu, wenn alle Beispiel von dir so unsinnig sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (10. Oktober 2008)

Funcom Aktie bei 49 cent - Bald billiger als Toilettenpapier! ZUGREIFFEN!!!!!11elf!!!


----------



## etmundi (10. Oktober 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Funcom Aktie bei 49 cent - Bald billiger als Toilettenpapier! ZUGREIFFEN!!!!!11elf!!!



Hast du mal nen Link?


----------



## Coup de grâce (10. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link?



http://www.oslobors.no/markedsaktivitet/st...__ticker=FUNCOM


----------



## Klondike (10. Oktober 2008)

40&#8364; + einen Monat Spielzeit

dafür solide unterhaltung

ich kann die ganzen flamer nicht abfertigen, denn sie würden es dennoch nicht kapieren

auch wenn ich nun wieder und noch immer begeistert wow zocke...aoc war ein game was den kauf wert war, es hat mich ca. 60spielstunden gefesselt, mehr als manch anderes game was ich in der letzten zeit gekauf habe


----------



## colabaron (10. Oktober 2008)

hiho alle zusammen
ich vergleiche das spiel immer gerne mit star wars galaxies
swg war genau genommen ein spiel ohne jeglichen content
aber was das spiel fuer mich so unglaublich schoen gemacht hat war die schoene spielwelt und die vielen details
das spiel lief einwandfrei
also ich mir die aoc ce geholt habe war ich in einer so guten stimmung
schon alleine die verpackung hat mich einfach angesprochen
wenn ein spiel nicht viel an content zu bieten hat dann koennen fans darueber hinwegsehen und machen halt ihr eigenes ding
zb gilde bissel pvp und häuser einrichten
aber das spiel lief schon von vornerein so unglaublich schlecht
das war wirklich zum heulen
es gab so unglaublich viele posts in deren forum wegen den probleme mit t-com und co und wochenlang habe ich nicht eine einzige antwort seites fc gelesen
wie kann es sein dass private leute sich darueber informieren muessen wo das problem liegt
wie gesagt ich kann ueber ein unfertiges spiel hinwegsehen wenn es gut läuft
den content kann man auch nachreichen
aber es hat einfach alles gefehlt
die grafik war wirklich wirklich schoen und ich konnte mich nicht satt sehen daran aber wenn andauernd die welt ruckelt und ueberall grafikfehler sind dann ist das wirklich schade
ich habe auch sehr lange wow gespielt und vergleiche aoc nicht mit wow weil es einfach keinen sinn macht
aber man muss einfach sagen dass alle blizz spiele sehr sehr gut sind
das beginnt bei balance und endet beim suppport
und genau das hat gefehlt 
ich hoffe immernoch dass das spiel eines tages richtig gut wird dann bin ich auch bereit wieder einzusteigen
das geld fuer die ce is leider weg aber ich hatte doch immerhin einen gewissen spass meine chars hochzuspieln


----------



## lutsch3r (10. Oktober 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> 40€ + einen Monat Spielzeit
> 
> dafür solide unterhaltung
> 
> ...



Da haste ja Recht mit, mich hat angekotzt das ich soviel "schöne" Zeit in ein Game investiert hab das mich dann nach der Zeit so in der Luft hängen lässt.
Das is so "Perle vor die Säue" geworfen...Du spielst und investierst Zeit und schwebst dann im Vakuum und fragst Dich WOFÜR ??


----------



## HEOb (10. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das mein ich mit Verhältnismäßigkeit überprüfen !!
> 
> Du vergleichst Ferrari und Golf mit einem Computerspiel.



Ich vergleich nicht Ferrari und Golf mit einem Computerspiel.

Ich habe nur versucht durch ein BEISPIEL es zuverdeutlichen.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mal 2-3 Beispiele geben was NICHT im Spiel enthalten ist was angekündigt worden ist.
Ich habe mich vor dem Release 2 Jahre mit AoC befasst und würde schon gern mal hören worauf sich Eure sogenannten "Betrugsanklagen" beziehen.

Btw. die Deutsche Bank Aktie ist auch unter 40€ gefallen und war noch letztes oder vorletztes Jahr auf 120€...
(nur um mal noch nen total haltlosen Vergleich einzuwerfen)

Ausserdem wird nicht der "betrügerschen  Firma" hier eine Plattform gegeben sondern den Spielern (naja und ganz augenscheinlich insbesondere den Hateboiz).
Manche haben wohl echt ihr Augenmass verloren (oder nei welches besessen ...sorry)
Wenn ich mir JEDES Sp Game ansehe hab ich idR 10-40Std Spielzeit für 50€ - danach ists auch zuende also somit ist das auch irgendwie ein seltsames Argument. Da hab ich idR nichtmal nen wiederspielwert und auch "Perlen vor die Säue" geworfen. Ist alles eben eine Frage der Perspektive.
Hab mit meinem Mainchar in AoC 8Tage /played und bin grad mal Level 68. Da frag ich mich dann doch schon.
Naut ich habe natürlich auch das "ganze" Spiel gespielt inkl Crafting und Gildenstadtaufbau. SP Gamer die in 3Tagen durchhuschen haben weder irgendwas von den Questen gelesen, noch sich die Sprachausgabe angehört von der sie jetzt meckern dass sie später fehlt und PvP werden sie genau wie die Craftingquesten auch nicht gemacht haben.
Ich kann mir auch nen Ferrari kaufen wenn ich jeden Tag damit 20m zum Briefkasten fahre und dann wieder in die Garage.

Die Blizz VErgleiche hinken mal sowas von. Sie sind einfach so nicht wahr - mag sein dass man das gerne Verdrängt aber es ist so.
Ich habe selber 2Jahre gerne - sehr gerne WOW gespielt. Blizz Spiele haben wirklich einfach eine bestimmte Qualität dass man sie ungesehen kaufen kann.
Ich erinnere mich trotzdem sehr gut an die Probleme mit diversen ISPs welche WOW ebenfalls lange Monate kaum spielbar gemacht haben. Da kam erstmal auch lange nur "Wir kennen das Problem und arbeiten daran"  Das zog sich bis ins erste Quartal 2006 rein. Besonders anzusprechen um die Erinnerungen aufzufrischen sei mal die eröffnung von AQ und auch die damit verbundene Realmquest. Lagspikes von 4.000-10.000 ware Gang und Gäbe.
Oder auch die Inis. In unseren ersten Raids nach MC die ca 1Jahr nach dem Release stattfanden waren zB die Lavapacks manchmal verbuggt und unverwundbar. Magmadar konnte lange Zeit überhaupt nicht unter Kontrolle gebracht werden weil er schlicht einen Bug hatte in seinem Aggromanagement. Mache Bosse spawnten gar nicht erst...andere Mobs reagierten gar nicht und standen nur rum..Bosse hatten keinen/falschen Loot eingepackt und dre Boss nach Majordomus bekam Aggro wenn man hinter ihnm über die Brücke lief. Wohl gemerkt war das im Zeitraum März-Juli 2006. Also bitte keine fadenscheinigen "WoW war total bugfrei" Behauptungen.


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mal 2-3 Beispiele geben was NICHT im Spiel enthalten ist was angekündigt worden ist.
> Ich habe mich vor dem Release 2 Jahre mit AoC befasst und würde schon gern mal hören worauf sich Eure sogenannten "Betrugsanklagen" beziehen.


Hmm gut, einige Dinge die mir schnell einfallen:

-DX10
-Drunken Brawling
-PvP Türme für kleine Gilden
-Gildensteuer
-PvP XP (erst vor einer Woche nachgeliefert und das auch nur als Teil)
-100vs100 Schlachten

ich könnte die Liste noch weiter füllen, erachte ich aber als unnötig. Jeder weiß es..wenn du das ausblenden kannst freut mich das für dich! Die 2 Jahre AoC Bildung, haben ja gefruchtet bei dir.


----------



## lazyarse (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie sich alle aufregen.
Ich habe nicht alles gelesen weil ich es müde geworden bin. Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung zu sagen. Und Jeder soll es tun wie es ihm beliebt. Ich habe dazu nur eines zu sagen.
AoC ist das erste MMORPG das ich von meiner Platte geworfen habe. Und nicht weil ich Platzprobleme habe. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch FC. Zumindest bei mir seid ihr diesbezüglich Spitzenreiter!

Viel Erfolg des weiteren


----------



## xdave78 (10. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Hmm gut, einige Dinge die mir schnell einfallen:
> 
> -DX10
> -Drunken Brawling
> ...



Punkt 1+2 OK ist korrekt! Wobei Drunken Brawling jetzt auch funzt.
Was soll Punkt 3 sein? Du kannst auch mit ner 2Mann Gilde ne Gildenstadt baun...
Punkt 4 kann ich mich nicht darn erinnern ob das angekündigt war. Bin aber froh dass ich keine Steuern zahlen bzw erheben muss.
PvP XP sind drin. Wenn mans schafft bis zu aufspielen des 2ten Teils des Patches innerhalb der nexten Wochen auf Rang 5 zu kommen RESPEKT. Ob das aber angekündigt war als Inhalt vermag ich mal nicht zu sagen. OK man wird nun nat nix mehr finden was angekündigt war und nicht drin ist (also um das zu beweisen).
In denGrenzgebieten kannst du seither PvP Schlachten machen...

Deine Flames bringen mich bissel zum grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wär doch geil wenn sich alle mal so aufregen würden wenn sie alle 4Jahre bei der Bundestagswahl beschissen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dat wär mal was.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich sags immerwieder: Es ist absolut egal, was FC jetzt aus dem Scheiterhaufen "AoC" zusammengeflickt hat. Ab Level 20 kam ich mir jede Minute verarscht vor in dem Spiel, dass hier doch irgendwas gewaltig nicht stimmt ... Wer sich einmal von ner Firma richtig abgezockt gefühlt hat, der wird ihr für immer den Rücken kehren.

Dass du, xdave78, solche Sachen schönredest, um diese Abzocke zu entkräften, heisst, dass du für dein Geld scheinbar kaum Gegenwert erwartest oder dafür nicht richtig arbeitest.

Es ist doch ein absolutes Armutszeugnis, Kernelemente mit denen das Spiel beworben wurde, auf unbefristet zu streichen, wie zB PvP XP, PvP Bestrafungen, ... Ich kann mich noch an eine Buffed-Show erinnern, wo ein Interview mit nem AoC Designer war (kA wie der hieß) und der meinte sinngemäß "Es ist völlig egal, womit man leveln will, man bekommt durchs PvE und durchs PvP XP." Das war die buffed-Show wo's auch um die Nachtmissionen ging.
Und was war? NIX, absolut NIX gab es bei Release für das töten gegnerischer Spieler. Und ebenfalls auch kein angekündigtes Sanktionssystem, wo hochstufige Spieler für das ganken niedrigstufiger bestraft wurden, was auch öfters in Spawnpunkt-Camporgien ausartete.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich sags immerwieder: Es ist absolut egal, was FC jetzt aus dem Scheiterhaufen "AoC" zusammengeflickt hat. Ab Level 20 kam ich mir jede Minute verarscht vor in dem Spiel, dass hier doch irgendwas gewaltig nicht stimmt ... Wer sich einmal von ner Firma richtig abgezockt gefühlt hat, der wird ihr für immer den Rücken kehren.
> 
> Dass du, xdave78, solche Sachen schönredest, um diese Abzocke zu entkräften, heisst, dass du für dein Geld scheinbar kaum Gegenwert erwartest oder dafür nicht richtig arbeitest.
> 
> ...





Ich finde es ist ein Armutszeugnis mich hier auf diese Art anzuflammen und irgendwelche Vermutungen aus der Luft zu greifen betreffend meiner Person.
Das zeigt doch eigentlich das was ich schon Eingangs vermutet habe - dass  eine Diskussion mit Euch auf einer sachlichen Ebene eben total illusorisch ist.
Vielleicht solltest grade Du mal drüber nachdenken von deinem Ross runterzukommen und andere Meinungen als Deine gelten zu lassen. Vielleicht musst du ja andere Leute auf einer persönlichen Eben angreifen damit Du Dich besser fühlst - dann will ich Dir das mal ruhig lassen - denn all deine 3 Posts hier in diesem Thread lassen einfach mal keinen anderen Schluss übrig. Ob der erste Post von wegen Deiner "lebenslangen Schadenfreude" über die abfällige Bewertung mit dem "BWL Studium" oder jetzt deine kluge Theorie über meinen Arbeitsstil bewegen sich nicht grade auf hohem Niveau. Du wirfst mir Blindheit und Schönrederei vor? Vielleicht überlegst Du mal ob Du nicht selber auf dem Holzweg bist . Aber das wäre sicher zu viel erwartet.


Deine Aussagen bzgl des Spieles lassen auch die Vermutung zu dass Du überhaupt gar nicht weisst worüber Du überhaupt redest diene sog. Kernelemente befinden sich nämlich zT im Spiel und zT auf dem Testserver. Spielinhalte mit denen ich keine Berührung hatte will ich mal gar nicht "schönreden" oder bewerten. Ich habe auch zu keinem Zeitounkt gesagt dass es nicht Sachen gibt die auch mir misfallen würden. Jedoch hab ich aus der Erfahrung mit MMOs gelernt dass manda einen gewissen Entwicklungsverlauf in Kauf nehmen sollte - und dieser ist bei mir eben noch am laufen. Am Ende des Jahres werde ich auch sicherlich schaun was da ist und was  nicht und daraus meine Konsequenzen ziehen. 

Weiter möchte ich darauf erstmal nicht eingehen - da kann ich mich mit meinem 3jährigen Sohn gestitteter unterhalten und das ist Tatsache.

PS: Mir wurde ja kürzlich vorgeworfen dass ich erstmal was zu "buffed Community" beitragen solle (nicht wahr spectrumizer?) - welch Ironie angesichts des Niveaus dass hier die eingesessenen Mitglieder zur Schau stellen. Konstruktive Beteiligung ist doch gar nicht möglich. Wenn die Beteiliugung so aussieht dass ich 1500 Posts erschleiche indem ich hier durch die WOW oder WAR Foren stöbere und die Leute vollmaule ist dies sicher nicht die Gesellschaft die ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## Xilent (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich sags immerwieder:


Dann wird's mal Zeit, dass du damit aufhörst.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es ist absolut egal, was FC jetzt aus dem Scheiterhaufen "AoC" zusammengeflickt hat.


Ach es ist völlig egal? Also mir nicht und sicher bin ich nicht der Einzigste.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dass du, xdave78, solche Sachen schönredest, um diese Abzocke zu entkräften, heisst, dass du für dein Geld scheinbar kaum Gegenwert erwartest oder dafür nicht richtig arbeitest.


Oder er übt einfach einen gut bezahlten Beruf aus, und heult nicht Monatelang wegen weggeworfenen 50 € (oder wieviel auch immer du für dieses Spiel ausgegeben haben magst).



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und was war? NIX, absolut NIX gab es bei Release für das töten gegnerischer Spieler. Und ebenfalls auch kein angekündigtes Sanktionssystem, wo hochstufige Spieler für das ganken niedrigstufiger bestraft wurden, was auch öfters in Spawnpunkt-Camporgien ausartete.


Jo, da hast du Recht. Aber halt mal... was bringt dir eig. dein wieder und wieder und wiederholtes Jammern? Richtig! "NIX, absolut NIX" wird sich ändern.

Gut, dass Funcom ihre Fehler "teilweise" einsehen. Aber nun wird es wirklich mal Zeit für richtigen Support und Spielinhalt.


----------



## turrican (10. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Der Tatbestand des Betrugs ist, ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal, nicht gegeben. Wenn überhaupt ist das ein Sachmangel - weiter nichts.



aber 'Täuschung' und 'arglistig verschwiegene Mängel' trifft zu.


----------



## etmundi (10. Oktober 2008)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> funcom  nix grandioses einfällt, wie es .... neukunden aquiriert , wird es den selben weg gehen.



Namaste

Das unter Mitgliederschwund  leidende Online-Rollenspiel Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures  wird günstiger. Wie der Publisher Eidos mitteilte, soll das Spiel künftig nur noch 29,99 Euro kosten.

Klick mir


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Xilent schrieb:


> Dann wird's mal Zeit, dass du damit aufhörst.


Warum? Nur weil's dich stört? Dann lies es nicht!



Xilent schrieb:


> Ach es ist völlig egal? Also mir nicht und sicher bin ich nicht der Einzigste.


Also mir ists schon egal. Und wahrscheinlich auch 'nem großteil der sich abgezockt gefühlten Spielerschaft.



Xilent schrieb:


> Oder er übt einfach einen gut bezahlten Beruf aus, und heult nicht Monatelang wegen weggeworfenen 50 € (oder wieviel auch immer du für dieses Spiel ausgegeben haben magst).


Ja sorry, für mein Hartz IV war die Anschaffung der CE + 1 Monat Spielzeit extra schon viel, insg. hat mich AoC ~180,- gekostet. Dafür konnt meine Tochter dann leider nicht mit auf die Klassenfahrt. Schon allein aus dem Grund gehört FC verboten!



Xilent schrieb:


> Jo, da hast du Recht. Aber halt mal... was bringt dir eig. dein wieder und wieder und wiederholtes Jammern? Richtig! "NIX, absolut NIX" wird sich ändern.


Und was bringt dir dein Jammern über mein Jammern hier? Genau, "NIX, absolut NIX".



Xilent schrieb:


> Gut, dass Funcom ihre Fehler "teilweise" einsehen. *Aber nun wird es wirklich mal Zeit für richtigen Support und Spielinhalt*.


Was haben die die ganzen Jahre denn gemacht?


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Oktober 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> aber 'Täuschung' und 'arglistig verschwiegene Mängel' trifft zu.




Nö. Es oblag jedem selbst, sich das Spiel zu kaufen. Die negative Berichterstattung war da, das Fehlen der Inhalte wurde nicht verneint also ist das auch keine Täuschung, von Arglist erst garnicht zu sprechen... Junge, Junge. Ist es so schwer, einzugestehen, dass man selbst daran schuld ist? Da so ziemlich alle Leute sich angeblich ja im Vorfeld soooo intensiv mit dem Spiel beschäftigt haben, müssen sie auch von den "arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln" gewusst haben. Also spielt diese Sache nicht immer so künstlich hoch und macht euch immer mehr zum Affen, es ist schon traurig genug _dass_ Age of Conan in diesem Zustand erschienenen ist.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und ebenfalls auch kein angekündigtes Sanktionssystem, wo hochstufige Spieler für das ganken niedrigstufiger bestraft wurden, was auch öfters in Spawnpunkt-Camporgien ausartete.



Mh, also hat da wer doch Spaß an dem Spiel.. *g*


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja, fast wie Tauziehen hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dafür konnt meine Tochter dann leider nicht mit auf die Klassenfahrt. Schon allein aus dem Grund gehört FC verboten!


Darf ich an dieser Stelle mal "OH MEIN GOTT" sagen? Ich machs trotzdem!
Wenn das wahr ist :

OH MEIN GOTT! 

Wie krass ist DAS denn bitte! Dazu fallen mir auch etliche Sachen ein die, würde ich sie hier schreiben, auf dein Schreibniveau passen würden. Aber ich lass es einfach mal.



Dafür gehört bestimmt nicht FC verboten....
Natürlich wurdest Du mit Todesdrohungen dazu gezwungen 180(!!!)€ für ein Computerspiel auszugeben. Das ist echt hart.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Oktober 2008)

ich nehme nicht an das spectrumizer das ernst gemeint hat.


----------



## Niko78 (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja sorry, für mein Hartz IV war die Anschaffung der CE + 1 Monat Spielzeit extra schon viel, insg. hat mich AoC ~180,- gekostet. Dafür konnt meine Tochter dann leider nicht mit auf die Klassenfahrt. Schon allein aus dem Grund gehört FC verboten!



Auch OMG !!! Sag mal, bist du krank im Kopf? Wegen so einem Sche...-Spiel versaust du deiner Tocher die Klassenfahrt?
FC gehört nicht verboten, weil so ein Suchti wie du fällt auch auf andere Dinge rein und erkennt nicht die Ziele im Leben. Wenn ich sowas lese dann geht mir die Galle hoch weil du bist ein Versager in jeder Linie was Familie betrifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, hab mir ja eh nur eine sinnfreie Antwort von dir erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja sorry, für mein Hartz IV war die Anschaffung der CE + 1 Monat Spielzeit extra schon viel, insg. hat mich AoC ~180,- gekostet. Dafür konnt meine Tochter dann leider nicht mit auf die Klassenfahrt. Schon allein aus dem Grund gehört FC verboten!



Also....wenn du meine postings verfolgt hast wirst du sicher sehen das ich für failcom nur verachtung übrig habe...

aber...wenn das was du da sagst wirklich stimmt....dann ist der Schuss den du nicht gehört hast etwa so laut wie der Urknall.
Und wenns nicht ernst gemeint war kann ich nur sagen: Es gibt Dinge die man einfach nicht sagt. Das gehört dazu.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Tjo, schon erschreckend, wenn man mit dem konfrontiert wird, was täglich so in Deutschland passiert.



> Es gibt Dinge die man einfach nicht sagt. Das gehört dazu.


Bei dir vielleicht. Aber für dein Maß an Humor kann ich nichts.


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tjo, schon erschreckend, wenn man mit dem konfrontiert wird, was täglich so in Deutschland passiert.
> 
> 
> Bei dir vielleicht. Aber für dein Maß an Humor kann ich nichts.


Sorry, aber mit so einem stuss so fett in die Scheisse zu greifen und sich dann als den grossen zynischen Weltverbesserer aufzuspielen hilft dir da auch nix. Einfach mal Schwanz einziehen und einsehen das man überdreht hat wäre da dezent angebracht.
Und da ich Mitarbeiter des Integrationscenters für Arbeit bin bin ich damit täglich konfrontiert. Selfown?


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon Projekte mit umgesetzt, wo 'ne Menge Kinder von profitiert haben. Also ich glaub ich muss mich hier für nichts schuldig fühlen. Wer's nich glaubt -> PN an mich für Links.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Projekte mit umgesetzt, wo 'ne Menge Kinder von profitiert haben. Also ich glaub ich muss mich hier für nichts schuldig fühlen. Wer's nich glaubt -> PN an mich für Links.



Du Heiliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Geh lieber Bughammer offline spielen, oder ist Dir das jetzt schon zu langweilig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2008)

Weil das eine ja auch so unglaublich viel mit dem anderen zu tun hat.

Wie heissts so schön: Wenn du die Sache nicht mehr angreifen kannst, greif die Person an.

Oder anders: Denk dir inhaltvollere Flames aus, Mitläufer.

Und zur Beruhigung aller aufgebrachten Gemüter: Entschuldigung, es war nur als lockerer Gag gedacht. Wollte keinem auf den Schlips treten.


----------



## LoserOwner (11. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weil das eine ja auch so unglaublich viel mit dem anderen zu tun hat.
> 
> Wie heissts so schön: Wenn du die Sache nicht mehr angreifen kannst, greif die Person an.
> 
> Oder anders: Denk dir inhaltvollere Flames aus.



Soso Eure Heiligkeit, dann pack doch die "Sache" mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hast uns ja nichteinmal mitgeteilt, wovon Du faselst, ist also unmöglich da irgendetwas "anzugreifen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2008)

Du weißt nichtmal, warum du mich geflamed hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Oktober 2008)

Öhm...gibts hier keinen der hier mal saubermacht. 
Wenn das Niveau vorher niedrig war ist es jetzt unterirdisch.

"Wie heissts so schön: Wenn du die Sache nicht mehr angreifen kannst, greif die Person an."

den Satz fand ich am Besten. Den hat bestimmt jemand zu Dir gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ομιγρον (11. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du weißt nichtmal, warum du mich geflamed hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sinciu ist hier ein Sinciu anwesend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alerius (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube einige Leute hier begreifen nicht das hier NICHT um ein eventuelles NICHTGEFALLEN des Spiels geht.

Wenn mir ein Spiel nach dem Kauf nicht wirklich gefällt leg ich es in die Ecke und fass es nicht mehr an damit kann ich leben.

Aber womit ich nicht leben kann ist wenn mir eine Firma mir ein mangelhaftes Produkt verkauft und das vor dem Verkauf verschweigt.
Und dazu noch ein Umfeld erschafft (nur erste Level Spielinhalt), um die Mängel bei Tests zu verhüllen und gute Testberichte zu bekommen.


Ein realistischer Releasetermin wäre vielleicht Weihnachten2008 gewesen, aber nein Funcom wollte das Spiel auf den Markt bringen.
So und nun hat Funcom mit großen Versprechungen und Content für 20 Level, ein Spiel auf den Markt gebracht welches beim Start nicht einmal Beta Status hatte.

Die Probleme wuchsen Funcom schon nach den ersten Wochen nach dem Start über den Kopf, diese Situation war sogar für Laien voraussehbar, von daher werfe ich Funcom volle Absicht und Kundentäuschung vor.

Je nach:

"Unser Spiel wird eh nicht zum Termin fertig, egal dann haut es einfach so in die Läden und lasst uns wenigstens noch an den Spielverkäufen verdienen"


Das ganze ist schlicht und einfach Kundenverarschung und genau aus diesem Grund sind die Reaktionen auch so emotionsgeladen.


----------



## Yaglan (12. Oktober 2008)

Alerius schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige Leute hier begreifen nicht das hier NICHT um ein eventuelles NICHTGEFALLEN des Spiels geht.
> 
> Wenn mir ein Spiel nach dem Kauf nicht wirklich gefällt leg ich es in die Ecke und fass es nicht mehr an damit kann ich leben.
> 
> ...




Viele leute vergessen aber auch das es sich um ein MMO handelt. Da kann man nie sagen wann ist das spiel so weit für den Verkauf. 

Klar hat FC sachen geschrieben die hätten nicht sein dürfen vieles fehlt einfach. 

Aber egal es ist ein MMO und es Reift mit der Zeit. Das ist gesetz in diesen Genre. Das ist nunmal so. 
Und es macht immer noch einigen sehr viel Spaß so ist das bei uns in der Gilde aufjedenfall. 
Aber das die alle wieder zu WoW gehen begreife ich nicht. Weil wieviele Meckern über WoW kündigen aber nicht. Wenn man sich WoW mal so durch den Kopf gehen läst ist WoW noch nichtmal ein Gutes spiel. Aber dennoch hat es so viele bewunderer. 

Aber teilweise muss ich sagen die Community macht ein MMO gut oder schlecht.
So vom inhalt her und so gebe ich zu würde ich mir WOTLK gerne ansehen weil es mir super gefällt. 
Dann lese ich mir die Offizielen Foren durch, bestimmte Kommentare. Und ich kriege sofort das kotzen weil es wirklich so in den Spiel abläuft. 

Ich Persönlich finde die Angriffe gegen Funcom nicht mehr Fair weil man im Forum und im spiel bemerkt das die sich wirklich Mühe geben. Das merkt man in WoW wirklich erst nach sehr langer Zeit das die auf die Wünsche der spieler eingehen. 

Klar es kann nur bla bla sein von denen. 
Aber es kanndurch aus ernst sein.


----------



## Alerius (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Viele leute vergessen aber auch das es sich um ein MMO handelt. Da kann man nie sagen wann ist das spiel so weit für den Verkauf.
> 
> Aber egal es ist ein MMO und es Reift mit der Zeit. Das ist gesetz in diesen Genre. Das ist nunmal so.



Keiner weiß besser über den Entwicklungsstand des Spiels bescheid als Funcom.

Das hat nichts und überhaupt nichts mit der natürlichen Reifung und Entwicklung eines MMOs zu tun, Funcom hat den Spielern ganz einfach bewusst für 50&#8364; eine Alpha-Version des Spiels verkauft. 

Schnelles Geld machen mit dem Spielverkauf und dann, nach uns die Sintflut.




Yaglan schrieb:


> Aber teilweise muss ich sagen die Community macht ein MMO gut oder schlecht.
> So vom inhalt her und so gebe ich zu würde ich mir WOTLK gerne ansehen weil es mir super gefällt.
> Dann lese ich mir die Offizielen Foren durch, bestimmte Kommentare. Und ich kriege sofort das kotzen weil es wirklich so in den Spiel abläuft.



Hier muss ich dir deutlich widersprechen, die Leute mit denen man zusammenspielt die sucht man sich selbst aus.
Ich bin mit meiner WoW-Gilde voll zufrieden, wie andere Spieler auf meinem Server miteinander sonst umgehen ist mir recht egal.
Ansonsten ist das wurst weil es nichts mit Funcoms Nichtleistung zu tun hat.




Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich Persönlich finde die Angriffe gegen Funcom nicht mehr Fair weil man im Forum und im spiel bemerkt das die sich wirklich Mühe geben. Das merkt man in WoW wirklich erst nach sehr langer Zeit das die auf die Wünsche der spieler eingehen.



lol du willst doch nicht ernsthaft Funcom loben weil sie deiner Meinung nach bemühen etwas zu tun ?

Hallo? ... du bist Kunde, du überweist Funcom jeden Monat Geld, das sie sich "bemühen" ist ja doch wohl das Mindeste das muss man nicht extra noch hervorheben du bezahlst dafür Geld!


mfg


----------



## Yaglan (13. Oktober 2008)

Alerius schrieb:


> Keiner weiß besser über den Entwicklungsstand des Spiels bescheid als Funcom.
> 
> Das hat nichts und überhaupt nichts mit der natürlichen Reifung und Entwicklung eines MMOs zu tun, Funcom hat den Spielern ganz einfach bewusst für 50€ eine Alpha-Version des Spiels verkauft.
> 
> ...




Ja Loben wenn ich das mit den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard vergleichen sind die Meilen weit besser. Ich habe beide spiele gespielt WoW Jahre. Und AoC spiele ich jetzt. Und glaub mir wie in AoC die CMs und GMs drauf sind kann sich Blizzard eine scheibe von abschneiden. 

Ich will nicht sagen das AoC jetzt tausendnal besser ist WoW.
Es gibt sachen über die Ärgere ich mich ja auch. 3 Tage nach dem letzten Patch konnte ich das spiel nicht mehr spielen  weil ich immer eine Fehler meldung hatte wie einige andere auch. Denkste das regt einen nicht auf?
Oder wo ich alle 2 min OOM hatte.

Oder ich weiss noch wo ein Patch gekommen ist. Das hat die Item Farben von WoW übernommen und das mit den nicht Handelbar und beim einsammeln gebunden und so eingefügt.

Da habe ich mich auch tierisch aufgeregt weil mir bewusst wurde das ich eigendlich noch eine Beta spiele. 
Aber ok das spiel macht mir dennoch tierisch spaß. Viel mehr als WoW.

Ja ich bin jetzt sogar der meinung das WoW eigendlich voll das Billige spiel geworden ist. Weil was gibt dir WoW als das du jede menge Zeit in den spiel Investierst? Egal was du machst du muss jede menge Zeit Investieren. Und je nach dem in welcher Gilde du bist noch mehr Zeit wegen Farmen fürs Raid. 

Grml ich wollte keine vergleiche mehr mit WoW machen....


----------



## Tiegars (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Ja Loben wenn ich das mit den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard vergleichen sind die Meilen weit besser. Ich habe beide spiele gespielt WoW Jahre. Und AoC spiele ich jetzt. Und glaub mir wie in AoC die CMs und GMs drauf sind kann sich Blizzard eine scheibe von abschneiden.


Naja das Problem liegt daran das sie mal Antworten sollten *gg Ich habe damals Petitionen geschrieben da hat keine Sau sich gemeldet und wen sich dann einer mal gemeldet hat auf Englisch. Naja da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Das Spiel ist und bleibt ein unfertiges Spiel das noch ein sehr sehr weiter Weg vor sich hat und ich zweifle daran das es jemals fertig wird weil die Firma vorher Hops geht. Schau mal die ganzen Quest die sind immer noch zum Teil Englisch. Absolute Katastrophe. Sie haben es immer noch nicht hingekriegt alles zu lokalisieren. 

Das Spiel hat ne Menge Potenzial aber es wird einfach nicht genutzt. Das sich nun FC reumütig zeigt naja. Sie haben immer noch nix gelernt schau dir mal das Forum an. Da hats irgendwelche Moderatoren,und ich meine nicht die CM's, die meinen sie hätten die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen. Schau dir mal die Threads an von CUT/UNCUT da kaufen die Leute eine zweite Version weil das Ganze falsch oder kundentäuschend deklariert wird und dann werden sie sauer. Und sie haben es immer noch nicht gändert. Ist ein armutszeugnis. 

Naja ich für meinen Teil habe das Spiel zwar immer noch auf der Festplatte aber ich glaube nicht das ich jemals zurückkehren werde. Ausser mein Sohn hat mal Lust reinzuschauen. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Yaglan (13. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> ...




Zu den Tickets kommt es immer noch drauf an wegen was man ein Ticket schreibt. Die Status anzeige ganz klar muss weg. Weil die Tickets nach dringlichkeit bearbeitet werden. Und da AoC noch ziemlich verbugt ist will ich nicht wissen wieviele Tickets da hin kommen. Aber ich habe schon oft mitbekommen das die GM deutsch schreiben. So ist es heute. 

Das ist bei den GM heute in WoW total anders. Da sagt jeder was anderes wenn die überhaupt was sagen oder helfen einen nicht. Und Antworten zu 90% nur mit Emotes


----------



## Jorja (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mich mal wiederholen darf:
- es wurde bereits vor release veröffentlicht, dass dx10 beim start nicht dabei sein würde
- es wurde auch vor release veröffentlicht, dass es keine kneipenschlägereien gibt, etc.
- es gab massig testberichte in denen drinstand, was man bekommt und was nicht

also hört endlich auf, auf diversen betrugsgeschichten oder verheimlichungstheorien rumzureiten. ihr habt euch einfach nicht genug informiert über das spiel. selbst schuld, kein mitleid.


----------



## -Kaleb- (13. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> wenn ich mich mal wiederholen darf:
> - es wurde bereits vor release veröffentlicht, dass dx10 beim start nicht dabei sein würde
> - es wurde auch vor release veröffentlicht, dass es keine kneipenschlägereien gibt, etc.
> - es gab massig testberichte in denen drinstand, was man bekommt und was nicht
> ...



Klar haben die ganzen Käufer kein Mitleid verdient aber die Entwickler und Publisher haben es noch weniger verdient in Schutz genommen zu werden, immerhin haben Sie bis kurz vor Release mit all dem geworben.

Und ein halbes Jahr nach überteurtem (beta)release haben Sie es immer noch nicht geschafft das all ihre Versprechen nachzureichen...
jetzt nochmal den Preis gedrückt um ein paar Kontigente mehr zu verkaufen und spätestens nach einem Jahr ist dann Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2008)

Also mal echt jetzt. Hass hin Liebe her...manche schreiben einfach Sachen hier rein die so nicht wahr sind oder nicht der aktuelle Stand der Dinge.
Wenn ihr vor 4Monaten AOC mal gespielt habt dann haltet Euch doch bitte aus solchen Dikussionen raus, weil ihr schlicht und ergreifend nicht über das Spiel  redet welches wir spielen.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja mal ernsthaft. Was ist wohl wichtiger die Bugs und so als erstes beseitigen oder direkt mehr inhalt und noch mehr Bugs? 

Die seit Monaten nicht mehr spielen sollten echt mal die klappe halten.


----------



## Tiegars (13. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> wenn ich mich mal wiederholen darf:
> - es wurde bereits vor release veröffentlicht, dass dx10 beim start nicht dabei sein würde
> - es wurde auch vor release veröffentlicht, dass es keine kneipenschlägereien gibt, etc.
> - es gab massig testberichte in denen drinstand, was man bekommt und was nicht
> ...


Also nochmals es gibt Kunden die in den laden laufen und sich ein SPiel kaufen und nicht vorher 1000 Berichte lesen wollen. Und auf der Verpackung steht DX10 und Köpfe werden rollen. Der Kunde kauft das und er merkt danahc das er betrogen wurde. Ist das gleiche wie wen ich in den Ladne gehe und mir eine schwarze Schokolade kaufe und wen ich sie aufmache ist die Schokolade weiss *autsch* Auf der Verpackung steht nix von Cut oder sonst was das ist Betrug und basta.




xdave78 schrieb:


> Also mal echt jetzt. Hass hin Liebe her...manche schreiben einfach Sachen hier rein die so nicht wahr sind oder nicht der aktuelle Stand der Dinge.
> Wenn ihr vor 4Monaten AOC mal gespielt habt dann haltet Euch doch bitte aus solchen Dikussionen raus, weil ihr schlicht und ergreifend nicht über das Spiel  redet welches wir spielen.



Ich kann sehrwohl mitreden habe sehr lange AOC gespielt bis bei mir das Fass überlaufne ist mit dem vielen Versprechungen und Hinhaltetaktik.


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## La Saint (13. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Viele leute vergessen aber auch das es sich um ein MMO handelt. Da kann man nie sagen wann ist das spiel so weit für den Verkauf.
> 
> Klar hat FC sachen geschrieben die hätten nicht sein dürfen vieles fehlt einfach.
> 
> Aber egal es ist ein MMO und es Reift mit der Zeit. Das ist gesetz in diesen Genre. Das ist nunmal so.



Oha, da lehnt sich aber einer verdammt weit aus dem Fenster. Und das im dreißigsten Stock. Das ein MMO bei Release verbugged und unvollständig sein muß, ist kein ehernes Gesetz, sondern eine Marketingparole diverser Hersteller um ( "§&&"?§ editiert zu: leichtgläubige Mitmenschen)  zu motivieren, für so einen Industriemüll Geld auszugeben. Und die plappern das auch noch nach.

Wenn dem so wäre, wieso hat es Mythik dann geschafft mit Warhammer ein Spiel ins Regal zu stellen, das keinen - ich wiederhole, absolut KEINEN der Bugs hat, die AoC zu einem Haufen Schrott haben werden lassen? Und wo nichts mehr reifen muß, da alles vorhanden ist, was der Hersteller angekündigt hat. Es geht also offensichtlich.

Mythik powned Funcom.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## LoserOwner (13. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn dem so wäre, wieso hat es Mythik dann geschafft mit Warhammer ein Spiel ins Regal zu stellen, das keinen - ich wiederhole, absolut KEINEN der Bugs hat, die AoC zu einem Haufen Schrott haben werden lassen? Und wo nichts mehr reifen muß, da alles vorhanden ist, was der Hersteller angekündigt hat. Es geht also offensichtlich
> ...



Glaubst Du eigentlich selbst, was Du da schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Auf meinen Systemen hat Warhammer offline deutlich mehr Probleme bereitet als AoC und es sind noch massig Bugs im Spiel.


----------



## Jorja (13. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Also nochmals es gibt Kunden die in den laden laufen und sich ein SPiel kaufen und nicht vorher 1000 Berichte lesen wollen. Und auf der Verpackung steht DX10 und Köpfe werden rollen. Der Kunde kauft das und er merkt danahc das er betrogen wurde. Ist das gleiche wie wen ich in den Ladne gehe und mir eine schwarze Schokolade kaufe und wen ich sie aufmache ist die Schokolade weiss *autsch* Auf der Verpackung steht nix von Cut oder sonst was das ist Betrug und basta.



und ich dachte, wir leben in einer informationsgesellschaft. der versierte internetuser und mmo-spieler kauft natürlich ins blaue - daumen hoch *kopfschüttel*
vor allem bei nem spiel mit monatlichen online-gebühren. also wer das tut ohne sich vorher zu informieren, der entbehrt meines erachtens jeglichen hausverstandes.
schoko ist natürlich ein genauso beratungsintensives produkt wie ein mmo, mhm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (13. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> und ich dachte, wir leben in einer informationsgesellschaft. der versierte internetuser und mmo-spieler kauft natürlich ins blaue - daumen hoch *kopfschüttel*
> vor allem bei nem spiel mit monatlichen online-gebühren. also wer das tut ohne sich vorher zu informieren, der entbehrt meines erachtens jeglichen hausverstandes.
> schoko ist natürlich ein genauso beratungsintensives produkt wie ein mmo, mhm
> 
> ...



Also ich bin grundsätzliche ne Pfeiffe im I-Net kriegs kaum hin hier zu posten aber nur so am Rande. Und es gibt viele älteren Menschen die zum Teil nicht so versiert sind da sollte man schon von der Verpackung aus sehen was drin steckt und nicht was versprechen was nicht drin ist. 

Zur Schokolade aha du gehst also bevor du einkaufen gehst jedes Produkt im I-Net nachlesen? Naja dann viel Spass wen es dir Freude bereitet jeden Test jedes Produktes durchzulesen^^ Ich habe dazu echt keine Lust. Ich sehe mich als Kunde ich kaufe und will geniessen und nicht dem Zeugs nachrennen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Und wo nichts mehr reifen muß, da alles vorhanden ist, was der Hersteller angekündigt hat. Es geht also offensichtlich.


Ich mag Warhammer zwar auch sehr, aber das stimmt einfach nicht. Vor Release wurden auch Klassen und Hauptstädte aus dem jetzigen Inhalt gestrichen. Andersrum kann man natürlich auch sagen: Ja, trotzdem ist das drin, was angekündigt wurde. Weil auch die Streichungen / Verschiebungen wurden ja paar Monate vor Release auch angekündigt und sollen noch ihren Weg ins Spiel finden (hoffen wir bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aber dennoch muß ich dir unterm Strich zustimmen mit dem was du meinst. Bei keinem MMO hat man sich so abgezockt gefühlt, wie bei AoC.


----------



## Alerius (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Unterschied zwischen WoW, Warhammer und AoC ist ganz einfach das man beim Start von WoW und Warhammer in den Wochen danach als Spieler gemerkt hat das diese Spiele eine solide Basis haben, auf der Stück für Stück vom Entwickler das Game aufgebaut werden kann.
Bei AoC war diese Basis in keinster Weise fertig, man sah es ja, sinnvolle Erweiterungen und Contentpatches mussten und müssen immer noch hinten anstehen weil die Coder erstmal die Basis zurechtfrickeln müssen.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es ist einfach ein Unterschied ob ich Contentstreichungen 4 Wochen vor Release groß Ankündige, das auch alle Zeitschriften und einschlägigen Websiten darüber berichten können, oder ob ich wie im Falle von AoC die NDA der Beta bis zum Release aufrecht erhalte, alles totschweige und hoffe das es keiner merkt.

Das macht definitiv einen dezenten Unterschied aus.


----------



## -Kaleb- (13. Oktober 2008)

Alerius schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen WoW, Warhammer und AoC ist ganz einfach das man beim Start von WoW und Warhammer in den Wochen danach als Spieler gemerkt hat das diese Spiele eine solide Basis haben, auf der Stück für Stück vom Entwickler das Game aufgebaut werden kann.
> Bei AoC war diese Basis in keinster Weise fertig, man sah es ja, sinnvolle Erweiterungen und Contentpatches mussten und müssen immer noch hinten anstehen weil die Coder erstmal die Basis zurechtfrickeln müssen.



/sign!

AOC ist nicht mehr als ein lebloses Grundgerüst vom versprochenen Spiel seit Release gewesen (OK die ersten 20 Level waren zumindest mäßiger Durchschnitt in netter grafik verpackt) und seit Release hat sich im Spiel auch nicht genug getan um nochmal 30Tage lang durchgehend unterhalten zu werden.

Also, das Spiel wäre Stand Heute immer noch nicht Release fähig!


----------



## Jorja (13. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Also ich bin grundsätzliche ne Pfeiffe im I-Net kriegs kaum hin hier zu posten aber nur so am Rande. Und es gibt viele älteren Menschen die zum Teil nicht so versiert sind da sollte man schon von der Verpackung aus sehen was drin steckt und nicht was versprechen was nicht drin ist.
> 
> Zur Schokolade aha du gehst also bevor du einkaufen gehst jedes Produkt im I-Net nachlesen? Naja dann viel Spass wen es dir Freude bereitet jeden Test jedes Produktes durchzulesen^^ Ich habe dazu echt keine Lust. Ich sehe mich als Kunde ich kaufe und will geniessen und nicht dem Zeugs nachrennen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



ich glaub du verstehst net ganz was ich meine - zur verdeutlichung:

schokolade - &#8364; 1
mmo - &#8364; 50 + monatliche abogebühren
schon allein aufgrund des preises würd ich mich mehr informieren. und wenn dir die schoko im wert von € 1,- nicht schmeckt, dann flennst auch net rum und rennst im i-net amok gegen aldi & co... gehst auch ein auto kaufen ohne vorinfos?^^


----------



## MASPEX (13. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> gehst auch ein auto kaufen ohne vorinfos?^^



das trifft es nicht ganz, denn ein Auto kann man Probefahren und man kann vorher die Qualität bestimmen, z.B. mit Crash-Tests usw.

Die Crash-tests bei MMOs sind die Fachzeitschriften usw.
und von denen kam das Spiel ist gut, weil sie, wenn wir bei beispiel auto bleiben, gesehn haben, die Bremsen funktionieren oder bei AoC die ersten 20 lvl,
dass aber der Rest absolut minderwertig war, wurde allen verschwiegen und selber rausfinden geht nicht, da es keine kostenlose Testversion gab/gibt.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2008)

@Jorja: Es geht darum, was auf der Verpackung steht und was dann tatsächlich drin ist.

Auto- und Spielvergleich hinkt hier auch. Spiel = Konsumware; Auto = alltäglicher Gebrauchsgegenstand

Wenn ein Auto ein Produktionsfehler hat = Rückrufaktion
Wenn ein Spiel etliche Kompetenzfehler hat = Auf Kulanz und Gutgläubigkeit der Kundschaft hoffen und viele Versprechungen machen


----------



## Tiegars (13. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> ich glaub du verstehst net ganz was ich meine - zur verdeutlichung:
> 
> schokolade - € 1
> mmo - € 50 + monatliche abogebühren
> schon allein aufgrund des preises würd ich mich mehr informieren. und wenn dir die schoko im wert von € 1,- nicht schmeckt, dann flennst auch net rum und rennst im i-net amok gegen aldi & co... gehst auch ein auto kaufen ohne vorinfos?^^


Du willst es nicht verstehen gelle? Also so sollte eine Verpackung aussehen:

http://www.preisjaeger.at/pics/2008-04-16/...-04-16-02_1.jpg

Das heisst es ist eine unzenserierte Version. Und so siehts bei Falcom aus:

Uncut:
http://www.game4game.at/shop/catalog/image...ncutukcover.JPG

Cut:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/080522/4fjt7qju.jpg

Der Kunde wird einfach getäuscht um das geht es. Und schau dir mal was alles drauf steht was im Spiel drin ist. Das ist nur ein Besipiel. Schau dir mal an was alles geschrieben wurde was alles im Spiel in nächster Zeit kommen würde usw.. Wir wurden alle von FC über den Tisch gezogen und die die es noch imemr noch nicht gemerkt haben tun mir leid.


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## reappy (13. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> ich glaub du verstehst net ganz was ich meine - zur verdeutlichung:
> 
> schokolade - € 1
> mmo - € 50 + monatliche abogebühren
> schon allein aufgrund des preises würd ich mich mehr informieren. und wenn dir die schoko im wert von € 1,- nicht schmeckt, dann flennst auch net rum und rennst im i-net amok gegen aldi & co... gehst auch ein auto kaufen ohne vorinfos?^^




Ich sags mal so, auf der Packung stehen einige Sachen drauf welche NICHT im Spiel waren/sind.
Und ja, wenn ich mir eine Tafel Schokolade kaufe, in der Packung dann aber Annanas Flips vorfinde gehe ich ins Geschäft zurück und frage was das soll.
Auch wenn ich einen Audi kaufe und mir der Händler dann einen Skoda vor die Nase setzt werde ich mich aufregen.

Und nicht anders ist es bei AoC.
Und auf meiner Packung steht ganz groß drauf: Kneipenschlägereien, unterstützt: DX10, usw.. usf.

Klar ist mittlerweile einiges ins Spiel reingepatched worden, aber auf der Packung stand nicht "es wird irgendwann mal reingepatched" sondern "es ist funktionsfähig im Spiel".

Und anhand einer langen liste der Sachen die nicht im Spiel waren in den Laden gehen und das Game zurückgeben ging nicht. 

Und aus diesem Grund ist es ne Abzocke gewesen.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Also nochmals es gibt Kunden die in den laden laufen und sich ein SPiel kaufen und nicht vorher 1000 Berichte lesen wollen. Und auf der Verpackung steht DX10 und Köpfe werden rollen. Der Kunde kauft das und er merkt danahc das er betrogen wurde. Ist das gleiche wie wen ich in den Ladne gehe und mir eine schwarze Schokolade kaufe und wen ich sie aufmache ist die Schokolade weiss *autsch* Auf der Verpackung steht nix von Cut oder sonst was das ist Betrug und basta.


Hmm auf der Verpackung steht auch nicht explizit dass Gliedmassen abgetrennt werden. Genaugekommen steht wortwörtlich drauf : "Es wird Blut fliessen." (was auch tatsächlich der Fall ist, kein abtrennen von Gliedmassen keine Finishing Moves...nix steht auf der Verpackung drauf). Wenn Du also tatsächlich nur nach der Verpackung gekauft hast kannst Du lediglich das fehlende DX10 bemängeln. BTW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des des Online-Spielens ändern". 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es wirklich auf den Grossteil oder einen grossen Teil der (Ex) Spieler zutrifft, sich das Game gekauft zu haben ohne sich zu informieren. Denn wenn es so wäre, würden viele (nur im Netz) vermeintlich angekündigten Sachen die es nicht ins Spiel geschafft haben nun ja nicht als "nicht da" bemängelt.



Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich kann sehrwohl mitreden habe sehr lange AOC gespielt bis bei mir das Fass überlaufne ist mit dem vielen Versprechungen und Hinhaltetaktik.


Wenn ich sage ich hab lange WOW gespielt kommt das mit knapp 2 Jahren hin..aber Mai-Oktober ist soo wahnsinnig lange für MMO nicht. 
Komisch jedoch ist - das man trotz der Mängel mehr als die 30Tage spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




reappy schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, auf der Packung stehen einige Sachen drauf welche NICHT im Spiel waren/sind.
> 
> Und auf meiner Packung steht ganz groß drauf: Kneipenschlägereien, unterstützt: DX10, usw.. usf.


Ich weiss nicht was Du für ne Verpackung hast. Aber ich kanns Dir gerne mal einscannen falls Du deine verlegt hast und sie Dir nun aus Wunschdenken zusammenbaun musst. 
(Meine liegt hier vor mir)


Das mein ich halt. Bleibt doch mal bei den Fakten. Mit solchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten machtihr Euch doch nicht viel Glaubwürdiger. 
Klar wers nicht hat kann nat. nicht schaun und glaubt am Ende was da steht.. Selbst diejenigen dies haben glaubens irgendwann weil sie nicht nachsehen. Tut mans dann aber doch kommt do dieses "Hoppla...wo genau steht das denn jetzt auf der Verpackung" *Verpackung hin und herwendend*
Sicher ist es so dass man als AOCler schon oft sagt "Jo da hat er recht" oder "Hmm stimmt das ist Murks" aber wenn man dann einen Satz später etwas liest was erfunden ist kommt dann doch wieder diese "Ach so Einer ist das wieder..." Einstellung zu dem gesamten Post des Users durch.


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, auf der Packung stehen einige Sachen drauf welche NICHT im Spiel waren/sind.
> Und ja, wenn ich mir eine Tafel Schokolade kaufe, in der Packung dann aber Annanas Flips vorfinde gehe ich ins Geschäft zurück und frage was das soll. Auch wenn ich einen Audi kaufe und mir der Händler dann einen Skoda vor die Nase setzt werde ich mich aufregen.



Olé - Vergleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Balsen kann die Schokolade und Audi das richtige Fahrzeug nicht nachpatchen. :-B Naja letzteres vielleicht schon, das aber dann nicht kostenlos.*g*


----------



## etmundi (13. Oktober 2008)

Das schlimme ist, daß immer noch mit Sachen geworben werde,
die so nicht stimmen.
Auf der offiziellen HP wird noch immer
mit der alten PC Games Wertung geworben, die ja hinfällig ist.
Auf der Packung selbst wird steht noch immer
fett DX 10.

Na ja, dafür wird es jetzt ja für nur 29€ verschleudert.
Wohl der schnellste Preisverfall in der Geschichte der MMO.

Selbst in der Bucht findet man kaum noch Angebote zu Age of Consumerverarsche.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, daß immer noch mit Sachen geworben werde,
> die so nicht stimmen.
> Auf der offiziellen HP wird noch immer
> mit der alten PC Games Wertung geworben, die ja hinfällig ist.
> ...


Stimmt, bei mir hat leider auch kein FC Mitarbeiter geklingelt um das DX10 (btw. in Schriftgrösse 6 oder so gedruckt) zu überkleben. IHR SCHWEINE!!!!


----------



## lutsch3r (14. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> BTW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des des Online-Spielens ändern".



Bedutet nur das wenn jmnd was im Chat sagt , FC nicht dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden kann.
Bedeutet in keinster Weise das FC mal eben sämtlichen Inhalt entfernen darf und auf der sicheren Seite ist.
Und mit DX10 hat dies mal überhaupt nichts am Hut...


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Bedeutet in keinster Weise das FC mal eben *sämtlichen Inhalt* entfernen darf und auf der sicheren Seite ist.


Erm...genau...lutsch3r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			
				lutsch3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid echt zum heulen.
> Wie kann man sich über ein Spiel so aufregen ?


----------



## lutsch3r (14. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Bla...



Der Satz ist vom 20.05.2008...da kam das Game grad raus und alles schien wie es sein sollte...nämlich ziemlich zügig nachgereichter Content und einhalten der Marketing-Versprechen.
Aber schreib Dich nicht ab, lern schreiben und lies / quote meinen Text vom 8.10. in diesem Thread.


Nu is das Game tot und den Content kann FC behalten. 
Du willst einen Indikator für "totes Game" ? 
"Wir suchen gerade nach einem Weg die Server zusammenzulegen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (14. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Nu is das Game tot und den Content kann FC behalten.
> Du willst einen Indikator für "totes Game" ?
> "Wir suchen gerade nach einem Weg die Server zusammenzulegen"
> 
> ...


LOL einfach köstlich *gg

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Mordrach (14. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> ...
> Bedeutet in keinster Weise das FC mal eben sämtlichen Inhalt entfernen darf und auf der sicheren Seite ist.
> ...



Ist bisher so extrem auch bei noch keinem MMORPG vorgekommen.

Die wohl gravierendsten Änderungen an einem MMO hat SOE wohl vorgenommen, indem sie SWG von 20 auf nur noch sieben Charakterklassen "geschnitten" und das komplette Skill-System über den Haufen geworfen haben, was allerdings auch zeigt, dass MMORPG-Anbieter wohl doch so einiges an Inhalten entfernen oder ändern können. Jedenfalls hat bisher niemand deswegen sein Geld für SWG von SOE zurückerstattet bekommen.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Oktober 2008)

Game experience may change while playing. -SOE

Wenn man sich alles genau durchliest, garantieren viele MMOs nicht einmal die Bereitstellung von Servern und wenn - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - die Server "offline gehen" hat man höchstens Anspruch auf im Voraus bezahlte Spielzeit (wobei ich auch da so meine Zweifel habe).


----------



## -Kaleb- (14. Oktober 2008)

oh lol Leute...
selbst die HP der "warmen" KlingenBruderschaft ist down, tja auch die "guten"? Gilden und daher die Fanbase kehren AOC den Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[sub]_vielleicht sollte man beim verlinken von Webseiten auch nur keine Anführungszeichen benutzen_[/sub]

gibt ja auch viel bessere Spiele, wie z.B. WOW, LOTRO oder WAR!


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> oh lol Leute...
> selbst die HP der "warmen" KlingenBruderschaft ist down,


Wenn das dein geistiges Niveau ist spar ich mir mal alles Weitere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@lutsch3r:

Ein Gegenbeispiel ist..


			
				fileplanet schrieb:
			
		

> At Least One AoC Server Reaches Capacity
> 
> Pasanda points out in the linked VN Board Post that at least one Age of Conan server has reached maximum capacity. The server mentioned is the Eurpean server, Fury, and the player limit will be raised on Wednesday.


----------



## trippleass gnom (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja auch die Klingenbruderschaft ist  von funcom enttäuscht worden. Wir machen den Laden discht und zocken wieder das gute alde dungeons & dragons auf paper und mit würfel. da ist alles bessa als bei direkt-X10 versauten funcom game. funcom hat die würfel rollen lassen und verloren - so ist es halt im leben. kapital ist weg - kein neues kapital in sicht - r.i.p. funcom. gaute ist bestimmt jetzt auf barbados auf ner yacht und lässt sich mit seiner millionenabfindung gut gehen. 

prost gaute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist funcom ?sry ganz erlich es ist zu spät und wenn ich sehe das War nichtmal ein forum hat wir es den genauso gehen 

Ich freu mich dann mal auf wotlk da weiß ich wenigstens was auf mich zu kommt für das Geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ja auch die Klingenbruderschaft ist  von funcom enttäuscht worden. Wir machen den Laden discht ...


Öhm...NEE!


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wenn das dein geistiges Niveau ist spar ich mir mal alles Weitere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du darfst dich gern durch den Thread klicken, wenn du wissen willst, warum dein Account jetzt hier auf unbestimmte Zeit suspendiert wurde.


----------



## erwo (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



ZAM schrieb:


> Du darfst dich gern durch den Thread klicken, wenn du wissen willst, warum dein Account jetzt hier auf unbestimmte Zeit suspendiert wurde.



das war unqualifizierter Bullshit.

Wenn der typ (warum auch immer) gebannt werden soll, dann bitte im richtigen
Kontext, hier hat er nur auf die oben nachzulesende Anspielung in einem Posting
ohne Inhalt hingewiesen, und das ist wohl mehr als legitim.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (15. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

nein ist legitim lies mal die Beiträge von dem Typen der hat manche Wörter drauf die man besser nicht gebrauchen sollte. Wen alle Fanboys dann so sich äussern dann gute Nacht *gg 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Freelancer schrieb:


> Wer ist funcom ?sry ganz erlich es ist zu spät und wenn ich sehe das War nichtmal ein forum hat wir es den genauso gehen
> 
> Ich freu mich dann mal auf wotlk da weiß ich wenigstens was auf mich zu kommt für das Geld
> 
> ...



Farmen, farmen, farmen, viel Spass im WoW Forum, AOC Spielste ja nicht.

Wie in Everquest wirds auch in WoW Leute geben die das noch in 5 oder mehr
Jahren Spielen, nur bitte spielt es mit dem WoW Client und nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> nein ist legitim lies mal die Beiträge von dem Typen der hat manche Wörter drauf die man besser nicht gebrauchen sollte. Wen alle Fanboys dann so sich äussern dann gute Nacht *gg



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, versuchs doch noch einmal,
gib dich nicht auf! - Vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (15. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö muss nicht weiss was ich geschrieben habe er hats genau getroffen was er meinte.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du darfst dich aus den selben Gründen wie dein Vorgänger über eine noch unbestimmte suspendierung freuen, dich durch den Thread klicken und nochmal danach suchen warum er und anschließend du (siehe Quote) entfernt wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein kleiner Tipp: "Verhalten gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern".


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (15. Oktober 2008)

Funcom gibt sich reumütig? Recht so. Die Firma selber hat eingesehen, das Sie Sachen die Versprochen worden sind (und das sehr reisserisch in meinen Augen) nicht eingehalten hat. Das bittere ist das einige Sachen anscheinend Vorsätzlich nicht eingebaut worden sind / immer noch fehlen.

Einen finanziellen Ruin möchte ich dieser Firma nun wahrlich nicht an den Hals wünschen. Sie haben ein in vielen Ansätzen schönes Spiel auf den Markt geschickt. Ich kann nicht in die firmenpolitischen Angelegenheiten der Firma reinschauen, aber das nächste Release sollte vorher einfach besser auf Eventualitäten mit allen Seiten abgesprochen werden.

Wir selber sind mit 5 Leuten von WoW zu AoC gewechselt weil uns die Ankündigungen einfach neugierig gemacht haben. Deren Umsetzung, die nicht eingehaltenen Versprechen, fehlender Content .... Es war einfach zu viel was hinten und vorne nicht passte. Und nun stempelt nicht alle Leute als 13 jährige stupide Kinder ab nur weil Sie WoW gespielt haben oder respektive immer noch spielen.

Uns hat es schlussendlich auch erstmal wieder zu WoW gezogen, aber eher wegen der Neugier auf die Neuerungen und dem Gefühl die gleichen super Leute wieder um sich zu haben in der Gilde. Ich weiss nicht wie es euch ergangen ist, aber vom Chat her fand ich AoC in keinstem Belangen erwachsener als andere Online Rollenspiele. Ausser man bezeichnet grob wüste Beschimpfungen, gleiches ständiges rumgeheule und angemache als erwachsen.

Der AoC Account wird, wie bei Vielen, eingefroren und erst dann wieder rausgeholt bis man hört das sich von den Versprechungen etwas tut. Das Thema Zeit möchte ich der Firma Funcom auch nicht mehr zusprechen. Zeit, und das ohne Vorurteile mal ganz Sachlich, die Zeit hatte die Firma genug.

Das alles hat die Firma Funcom aber anscheinend auch langsam erkannt, nun wird es Zeit für unbezahlte Überstunden und lange Nachtschichten, es sei denn Funcom vertraut darauf das am Ende schon genug Leute überbleiben.

Bitte bewertet den Post nicht als "Flame" oder dergleichen. Ich honoriere gerne die Ansätze und hoffe das die Firma langsam Butter bei die Fische wirft, aber in einem Zeugnis was man ausstellen müsste würde stehen "Der Mitarbeiter Funcom hat sich bemüht seine Arbeit zu verrichten". Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

@StormcrawlerAntonidas da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht so sehe ich das auch. Nur anscheinend gibt es hier viele die die rosarote Brille noch nicht abziehen möchten oder wollen. Ich muss sagen ich habe schon einige MMO's Starts mitgemacht aber keiner von denen war so schlecht implementiert worden wie bei FC. Ich hoffe sie kriegen den Rank noch damit es wenigstens eine alternative auf dem Markt vorhanden bleibt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## La Saint (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich habe schon einige MMO's Starts mitgemacht aber keiner von denen war so schlecht implementiert worden wie bei FC. Ich hoffe sie kriegen den Rank noch damit es wenigstens eine alternative auf dem Markt vorhanden bleibt.


Da gehst du aber gnädig mit Funcom um. Ich hoffe das nämlich nicht. Nicht wegen der schlechten Implementierung, den Startschwierigkeiten oder den Problemen. Die hatten andere Firmen auch. Wenn natürlich noch nie in diesem Ausmaß. Nein, wegen etwas ganz anderem. Ich halte das ganze Release von AoC für ein abgekartertes Spiel, für eine noch nie dagewesene Bauenfängerei hart an der Grenze zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.

- Tortage ist als Honey Pot ausgelegt worden. Als Eye-candy-Falle. Kein Reviewer, kein Betatester ist jemals aus Tortage rausgekommen. Ok, bei den Betatestern kann ich es nicht mit letzter Gewißheit sagen. Das wissen andere vielleicht besser. Aber alle Previews und Vorabberichte in den on- und offline-Medien beruhten ausschließlich auf Tortate. Klar, das man nicht merkt, das das Postsystem Items frißt, wenn es keinen Briefkasten gibt. Klar, das man nicht merkt, das die  Sprachausgabe hinter dem Kai zu Ende ist, wenn man kein Schiff besteigen kann.
- Die NDA, also der juristische Maulknebel für die Betatester, ist erst weit nach dem Release aufgehoben worden
- Man hat die Foren bis zum Release für das öffentliche Publikum gesperrt
- Auch anschließen wurde durch eine in der Form noch nie dagewesene Zensur der Foren (an dieser Stelle einen schönen Gruß an Waldgeist) der Informationsfluß weiter behindert
- Die von Funcom vor, während und nach dem Release herausgegebenen Pressemitteilungen und Interviews wären in einer Märchenstunde besser aufgehoben gewesen. Und das, obwohl das Ausmaß der Katastrophe für alle schon längst sichtbar war.
- Das nach dem Release folgende Bug-Fixing kann man wohlwollend am ehesten als esoterisch beschreiben



StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Das alles hat die Firma Funcom aber anscheinend auch langsam erkannt, nun wird es Zeit für unbezahlte Überstunden und lange Nachtschichten, es sei denn Funcom vertraut darauf das am Ende schon genug Leute überbleiben.
> 
> Bitte bewertet den Post nicht als "Flame" oder dergleichen. Ich honoriere gerne die Ansätze und hoffe das die Firma langsam Butter bei die Fische wirft, ...


Meine Befürchtung ist, die haben nichts zu werfen. Gehen wir einfach davon aus, das die Leute bei Funcom wie alle anderen Menschen auch logisch denken können, Fakten wahrnehmen und eine gehörige Portion Selbsterhaltungstrieb besitzen.

Wenn dann so Dinge passieren, wie
- da wird als Hauptbestandteil eines Patches angegeben, man habe den Glockenton einer Brücke gefixed, wenn die gesamte Communitiy unter einem Memory Leak des Clients leidet
- da werden lvl 50 - Gebiete eingeführt, wenn jeder schon 2 Chars auf Level 80 hat
- da wird angeblich verstärkt an DX10 gearbeitet, während das Spiel noch voller Bugs ist.
- da wird von einem Addon geredet, wenn noch nicht mal das Hauptspiel sauber läuft

dann gibt es nur 2 Erklärungen: Entweder bei Funcom arbeiten nur Dilettanten, wogegen der gesunde Menschenverstand und die Gaußsche Verteilungskurve spricht, oder man hat einfach nicht die Resourcen, also Man-Power, Know-How, Geld usw., die man braucht um das zu tun, was eigentlich getan werden müßte. Also zieht man die große Show ab und spielt auf Zeit. Aber da wird nicht mehr viel kommen. Sonst hätten wir es längst.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Alerius (18. Oktober 2008)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das Funcom sich um das Spiel zu entwickeln eine Menge Geld geliehen hat.

Sie haben von vornherein den Entwicklungsaufwand für ein konkurrenzfähiges MMO unterschätzt.

Funcom brauchte für die Entwicklung viel länger als gedacht, aber der Geldgeber wollte jetzt sein Geld sehen.

Sie wussten sie werden niemals zum Termin fertig, dann haben sie es einfach halb fertig auf den Markt gebracht um vor dem Release von WAR und WotL wenigstens noch gut an den Spielverkäufen zu verdienen bzw. den Geldgeber zu befriedigen.


Anders kann ich es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären das Funcom ihr Spiel mit eigentlich guten Ansätzen so dermaßen selbst zugrunde richten.


----------



## Protek (18. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber jemanden wegen eines SPIELES das einem nicht gefällt, den existenziellen Niedergang zu wünschen ist gelinde gesagt... mehr als idiotisch und verachtend...




Die habens verdient! Betrüger müssen aussterben und Pleite gehen.

Längerfristig wird sich AoC nicht mehr halten können, schau dir mal an wie die ihr Spiel programmiert haben, da werden sie mit den Finanzen genau so wenig klar kommen.


Ich vermute sogar, das sie sich in der Gnadenfrist befinden, bevor der Laden dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Farodien (18. Oktober 2008)

Schade ist es wie es mit AOC zugrunde geht, aber FC hat mir mittlerweile auch genug schönes Wetter vom Himmel geredet.
Die letzte Lüge war das DX 10 zur bzw. nach der GC kommt, kein DX10 da, keine anderen versprochenen Features da Acc. stillgelegt, ganz einfach.

Reue hätte FC schon nach der Betaphase zeigen müssen und genug hintern in der Hose um das Game noch mindestens 6 Monate zu verschieben, zumindest hätten sie die User nicht anlügen sollen, den wer tritt schon die Hand die einen Füttert.


In diesem Sinne...

schade mal wieder in die Schei... gegriffen


----------



## Yaglan (18. Oktober 2008)

Aoc geht zu grunde? *Schaut sich um* Seh ich nichts von. Und du glaubst garnicht wie ich mich auf das neue gebiet Freue. 

Ich finde das spiel genial.

Was jemand zu WoW gesagt hat hm das kann ich dir Sagen.
Farman Farman Farmen und Nochmal farmen. Und Zeit Inwestieren. Und je nach dem in welcher Gilde man ist noch mehr Zeit Investieren und nochmer Farmen.

Ein Beispiel nochzu WoW wie die Community da drauf ist. Was ich einen Freund gesagt habe. Pass auf Gilden Zerfallen wenn man nicht Raiden gehen kann egal ob man sich schon Privat kennt oder nicht. Und wenn man keine Zeit mehr hat wirst du ganz schnell vergessen. Und was ist passiert? Er hat seiner gilde gesagt das er kaum noch zeit hat für  WoW weil er zum Bund geht.
Rausgeschmissen und weggeckelt haben die ihn. 

Und zu diesen spiel will man wieder zurück mit so einer Com? 

Ich spiele viel lieber AoC und es wird immer besser besonders mit den Nächsten Patch.


----------



## Ameena (18. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich spiele viel lieber AoC und es wird immer besser besonders mit den Nächsten Patch.



Wie naiv muss man sein, um nach sovielen Monaten IMMER noch an so etwas zu glauben...


----------



## Tripty (18. Oktober 2008)

Abend Ihr fleissigen Schreiberlinge, Lurker und Flamer

Die Meinungen zu AoC gehn hier teilweise weit auseinander und ich nehme hier mal Stellung aus der Sicht einer relativ grossen und sehr erfahrenen MMO Gilde. Unser Altersdurchschnitt ist bei 28/29 Jahren und wir waren bei AoC Closed Beta mit ca. 10 Spielern, bei Open Beta mit gut 25 Spielern und zum Pre Release mit gut 80 Spielern auf Aries (deutsch, pvp) vertreten. Unsere Spieler haben Erfahrungen mit Daoc, L2, EQ 1/2 und wie sie alle heissen; selbstverständlich auch mit dem Branchenprimus.

Beta Erfahrung:
Wie bei anderen MMO Releases war viel Versprochenes nicht implementiert und viel Implementiertes war buggy. Es wurde wiederum viel versprochen und wenig gehalten. Wir nahmen's gelassen; vornehmlich in der Hoffnung, dass FC bereits aus vergangen Fehlern gelernt hat und diesmal ein wenig zackiger unterwegs ist mit Bugfixing und der Implementierung von neuem Content.

Release Erfahrung:
Hyboria hatte uns alle eingesogen und es dauerte nicht lange bis die ersten unter uns Max LVL erreicht hatten. Das Gameplay macht Spass, die Grafik beeindruckt und die Sounduntermalung ist stimming. Soviel zum positiv Teil.

4 Monate nach Realese hab ich als vorletzter unserer Gilde, den AoC Account gekündigt. Aus folgenden Gründen:
- Community: das Gewhine war enorm und es wurde fleissig getrollt.
- Community Manager: liessen sich lange, sehr lange, gar nicht blicken - haben dann mit Versprechungen aufgetrumpft, die nicht gehalten wurden. Gegen Ende (letzten beide Monatemeiner Spielzeit) wurde so stark zensuriert, dass mir die Spucke wegblieb.
- PvE Content war sowas von buggy & laggy, dass trotz der tonnenweise instanzierten "Zonen/Dungeons" vernüftiges Raiden lange schier unmöglich war und man vor die Möglichkeit gestellt wurde - gar ned zu raiden oder bugusing zu betreiben.
- PvP Content gabs ned. Nach wochenweise Keshatta grinden/pvp wurde es selbst hartgesottenen Gamern einfach nur fad.
- Der Server war ausgestorben.
- Ich bekam keinen Goldspam mehr!!! (Selbst die Ratten haben vor mir das sinkende Schiff verlassen ...) >.<

An alle die AoC angezockt haben:
Ich weiss nicht, was Euch bleibt. Mir bleibt ein LVL 80 PoM, LVL 40 Ranger & LVL 40 Assasine. Diese nehmen sich in unserer voll ausgebauten T2 Gildenstadt eine Auszeit, bis AoC mit weit mehr Content, weit weniger Bugs und einiger Gratisspielzeit aufwarten kann. Dann bekommt AoC von uns wieder eine Chance.

Und nu geht's auf n'Bier und GinTonic und morgen - hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal wieder sagen würde (vermutlich, wie so vielen anderen hier, die sich am comic style sattgesehen hatten) - wird wieder ne Runde WoW gezockt.

Mfg, Tripty


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn jede menge fehlt bei AoC mir macht es trotz allem sehr viel Spaß. Aber das liegt zum Größten teil auch an den RP Server auf den ich mich befinde. 
Wäre ich auch einen PvP oder einen einfachen PvE Server wäre ich bestimmt schon lange weg von AoC das muss ich jetzt mal zugeben. 
Das habe ich glaube ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.

Aber das FC zugibt fehler zu machen ist beeindruckend das macht Blizzard nochnichtmal das die Fehler machen. 
Und was FC so plant spricht mehr und mehr für das spiel. 
Und ich freue mich auf die Zukunft von AoC. 

Es ist eben was ganz anderes als WoW. Und da Raided man nicht nur wegen Items oder macht überhaupt was wegen Items. Man macht es einfach aus Spaß. Und darauf kommt es an.
Und was ist schon fehlender inhalt?
Wir spielen ein MMORPG. da kommt es darauf an was WIR daraus machen. Und das kriege ich in einen RP Server mit.
Beispiel was irgendwie schon komisch war. habe ich über 4 Stunden mit einer Person Rollenspiel gemacht und es hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Und die Zeit hat man einfach vergessen. 
Und die welt ist fast Perfekt fürs RP. 

WoW hingegen ist eigendlich kein gutes MMO ITEMS bestimmen das spiel.
In WoW gibt es nach ner zeit immer das gleiche zu bestaunen. Wenn man Raiden gehen will und ist in einer Schwchen Gilde wo man nicht wirklich weiter kommt. Kriegt man keine Items. Wenn man in eine Bessere Gilde will um mehr sehen zu können wird man nicht genommen weil das Equip zu schlecht ist.

Und dieser Teufelskreis wird sich immer mal wieder finden. Sei es ein Raid oder 5er Instancen. 

Man vergisst dann das man auch mal klein angefangen hat. 

AoC ist für mich jetzt eindeutig die bessere Wahl als WoW.

Achja ein satz von einer Freundin. fehlen denn in AoC nicht die Ziele (Items)
Sagte ich nein man macht es aus Spaß.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Die habens verdient! Betrüger müssen aussterben und Pleite gehen.
> 
> Längerfristig wird sich AoC nicht mehr halten können, schau dir mal an wie die ihr Spiel programmiert haben, da werden sie mit den Finanzen genau so wenig klar kommen.
> 
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1075269




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du darfst dann in einigen Tagen dich wieder beteiligen.


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

ZAM was ist denn nur los? Wie kommt es das du auf einmal den Besen schwingst.
In wievielen Threads reden die User schon so und jetzt erst kommt der Besen? Aber Sauber!


----------



## Tiegars (19. Oktober 2008)

@Yaglan du hast es auch nicht begriffen gelle? Es geht doch nicht um das ob es besser oder schlechter ist als WOW oder WAR. Es geht um  das was FC den Kunden zumutet. Angefangen von der CUT Version bis zum Spielstart das nicht mal eine Betastatus verdient hat sondern eher ein Alpha. Die Lokalsierung war schlechter als schlecht. Das einzige was ich gut fand die stabilität der Server. Der Rest naja. Aber eben ern man die rosarote Brille aufhat sieht man es eben nicht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Mordrach (19. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> @Yaglan du hast es auch nicht begriffen gelle? Es geht doch nicht um das ob es besser oder schlechter ist als WOW oder WAR. Es geht um  das was FC den Kunden zumutet. Angefangen von der CUT Version bis zum Spielstart das nicht mal eine Betastatus verdient hat sondern eher ein Alpha. Die Lokalsierung war schlechter als schlecht. Das einzige was ich gut fand die stabilität der Server. Der Rest naja. Aber eben ern man die rosarote Brille aufhat sieht man es eben nicht.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Die CUT Version hat die USK den deutschen Kunden zugemutet, nicht Funcom.

Und was die Lokalisation angeht verstehe ich nicht was daran schlecht war, etwa dass ganz selten mal ein Quest-Text englisch war? Sorry, aber da habe ich  schon viele, viele sehr viel schlechtere Beispiele gesehen, selbst in jüngster Zeit, die Lokalisation von AoC schlecht zu nennen ist ein Witz, oder hattest Du in den Optionen Deiner Version etwa nur etwas anderes als Deutsch eingestellt?


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

Seit den Start sind aber 6 Monate verganegn also beurteilt das ganze jetzt vom Jjetzigen Standpunkt. 

Und kommt mir nicht mit irgendwelche Dämlichen Kommentare. Weil mit diesen satz seit ihr schon gekommen wo ihr es mit WoW vergleicht habt.


----------



## Tiegars (19. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Die CUT Version hat die USK den deutschen Kunden zugemutet, nicht Funcom.
> 
> Und was die Lokalisation angeht verstehe ich nicht was daran schlecht war, etwa dass ganz selten mal ein Quest-Text englisch war? Sorry, aber da habe ich  schon viele, viele sehr viel schlechtere Beispiele gesehen, selbst in jüngster Zeit, die Lokalisation von AoC schlecht zu nennen ist ein Witz, oder hattest Du in den Optionen Deiner Version etwa nur etwas anderes als Deutsch eingestellt?


Die CUT Version hat FC bestimmt. Jeder Spielhersteller kann selber bestimmen was sie für einen Version herausgeben. Und bis jetzt ist immer noch nicht auf der Schachtel nix vermerkt das es eine CUT Version ist. Jeder der die kauft wird danach eine zweite Kaufen damit er sie freischalten kann. Geschickt gemacht von FC so macht man Kohle.

LOL Sorry du warst sicherlich nicht dabei. Fast 50% der Quest waren auf englisch nach dem Anfangsgebiet Tortage. Schade das ich keine Screenies gemacht sonst würde ich es dir beweisen.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Seit den Start sind aber 6 Monate verganegn also beurteilt das ganze jetzt vom Jjetzigen Standpunkt.
> 
> Und kommt mir nicht mit irgendwelche Dämlichen Kommentare. Weil mit diesen satz seit ihr schon gekommen wo ihr es mit WoW vergleicht habt.



Du ich kanns beurteilen was ich bisher gesehen habe vor ca. 3 Wochen mein Account stillgelegt und es war damals schon eine Katastrophe. Mich zieht im Moment gr nix mehr dorthin. Ich finde es einfach traurig das eine Firma wie FC die Kunden so über dne Tisch zieht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur FC wollte das spiel in Deutschland rausbringen. Aber in der Jetzigen Version. Durfte es hier nicht erscheinen. Da musste FC sich was einfallen lassen. Und hat es geschaft mit nur 5 Fetalitys Weniger hier zu veröffendlichen. Normalerweise sollte auch das Blut geschnitten werden. Es es war schon Länger bekannt das die Deutsche version geschnitten sein wird. Es wurde in Mehreren Artikeln gesagt von sämtlichen Seiten sogar hier bei Buffed wurde es erwähnt das die deutsche version gekürzt sein wird. Auf der Homepage zu AoC wurde es auch gesagt. Und es gibt ein Indix das es gekürzt ist auf der Verpackung. Da steht drauf es wird Blut fliesen und nicht Köpfe werden Rollen.


----------



## Tiegars (19. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Nur FC wollte das spiel in Deutschland rausbringen. Aber in der Jetzigen Version. Durfte es hier nicht erscheinen. Da musste FC sich was einfallen lassen. Und hat es geschaft mit nur 5 Fetalitys Weniger hier zu veröffendlichen. Normalerweise sollte auch das Blut geschnitten werden. Es es war schon Länger bekannt das die Deutsche version geschnitten sein wird. Es wurde in Mehreren Artikeln gesagt von sämtlichen Seiten sogar hier bei Buffed wurde es erwähnt das die deutsche version gekürzt sein wird. Auf der Homepage zu AoC wurde es auch gesagt. Und es gibt ein Indix das es gekürzt ist auf der Verpackung. Da steht drauf es wird Blut fliesen und nicht Köpfe werden Rollen.




Du willst es nicht verstehen gelle? Also so sollte eine Verpackung aussehen:

http://www.preisjaeger.at/pics/2008-04-16/...-04-16-02_1.jpg

Das heisst es ist eine unzenserierte Version. Und so siehts bei Failcom aus:

Uncut:
http://www.game4game.at/shop/catalog/image...ncutukcover.JPG

Cut:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/080522/4fjt7qju.jpg

Der Kunde wird einfach getäuscht um das geht es. Sie herhoffen sich mit dem das der Kunde dnan ein zweites SPiel kauft und das ist schlimm. SOll ich dir die Threads heraussuchen wie sich die Leute aufregen? Gibt zig hunderte davon. Infos hin oder her auf der Verpackung gehöhrts drauf und nicht irgendwo auf einer HP oder sonst. Und so gehst weiter mit FC. SIe haben es nicht mal bis jetzt geändert obwohl sich tausende SPieler beklagt haben. Ich in meinem Freundeskreis kenne über 30 Leute die es auch nicht wussten und mega enttäuscht waren. Zum Glück spielt keiner mehr von denen. 

Gruss Tiegars


--------------------
Wenn du kritisiert wirst, dann musst du irgend etwas richtig machen. Denn man greift nur denjenigen an, der den Ball hat. -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

Dann hätte er sich im Internet Schlau machen müssen. 
Ausserdem gehen die ersten beiden Links nicht.

Ausserdem kommst du mir ziemlich Arm vor das du dich wegen einer Firma so aufregst. haste kein anderen Lebensinhalt mehr?


----------



## Tiegars (19. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Dann hätte er sich im Internet Schlau machen müssen.
> Ausserdem gehen die ersten beiden Links nicht.
> 
> Ausserdem kommst du mir ziemlich Arm vor das du dich wegen einer Firma so aufregst. haste kein anderen Lebensinhalt mehr?


Wieso auch das gehört auf die Verpackung. Die Links gehen sehr wohl überprüf mal dein Browser. Ob ich ein Lebensinhalt habe oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Ich will damit nur die neuen Benutzer warnen damit sie wissen auf was sie sich einlassen.  Man sollte immer objektiv sein und die Wahrheit verkünden und nicht Lügen wie FC das gemacht. Schönstes Beispiel DX10.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Wieso auch das gehört auf die Verpackung. Die Links gehen sehr wohl überprüf mal dein Browser. Ob ich ein Lebensinhalt habe oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Ich will damit nur die neuen Benutzer warnen damit sie wissen auf was sie sich einlassen.  Man sollte immer objektiv sein und die Wahrheit verkünden und nicht Lügen wie FC das gemacht. Schönstes Beispiel DX10.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




DWo lügen die Denn es wird doch überall gesagt? Ein spiel ist in wenigen fällen ein Impulskauf. Und erst recht kein MMO. Jeder wird sich da irgendwie schlau gemacht haben. Schon alleine das es was Kostet. Also ist es die schuld des Kunden wenn er sich hinter beschwert nicht des Entwicklers. Denn der Entwickler hat es bekannt gegeben und die ganzen Zeitschriften auch.


----------



## Tripty (19. Oktober 2008)

@Yaglan
Kann mir vorstellen, dass Dir AoC als Roleplayer sehr viel Freude bereitet. Hyboria ist ja dementsprechend stimmig und gelungen.

@Flamers/Meckerziegen
Kommt schon, Ihr Zockerfreunde. Ich war ja zugegebenermassen auch ne Weile lang stinkig auf das was FC mal *wieder*  abgezogen hat, doch die Betonung lieg auf war. Der Account ist gekündigt und man hat dafür Zeit andere Games anzuspielen. In einem Jahr kann man dann ggf. mal wieder reinschauen.

Mein persönliches Schluss-Fazit:
FC hat einfach nie gelernt, dass es 10mal schwieriger ist einen Neukunden anzuwerben (geschweige denn einen ehemaligen enttäuschten Kunden) als einen bestehenden an der Stange zu halten.

Gruss, Trip


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> DWo lügen die Denn es wird doch überall gesagt? Ein spiel ist in wenigen fällen ein Impulskauf. Und erst recht kein MMO. Jeder wird sich da irgendwie schlau gemacht haben.


Tjo, laut dem was man aus der Beta gehört, gesehen und gelesen hat, war bei AoC alles feinste Sahne, dank der NDA. Und mehr offizielle Berichte gab es nicht, als wie über das hochpolierte und rausgeputzte Tortage.
Es gibt hier im Forum Threads mit Links zu Reviews, wo du wie einen roten Faden verfolgen kannst, wie AoC mehr und mehr von Spielern, Game-Magazinen und -Seiten abgewertet wird. Umso weiter die Leute im Content kamen und umso mehr Bugs offensichtlich wurden.
Und die, die sich das Spiel auf Grund dieser Sahnehäubchenberichte gleich zu Release geholt haben, mußten quasi feststellen, was für eine Baustelle AoC nach Tortage noch ist und sich damit abfinden!


----------



## Dentus (19. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> DWo lügen die Denn es wird doch überall gesagt? Ein spiel ist in wenigen fällen ein Impulskauf. Und erst recht kein MMO. Jeder wird sich da irgendwie schlau gemacht haben. Schon alleine das es was Kostet. Also ist es die schuld des Kunden wenn er sich hinter beschwert nicht des Entwicklers. Denn der Entwickler hat es bekannt gegeben und die ganzen Zeitschriften auch.


Schade halt, wenn das was überall stand...am Ende nicht im Spiel drinne ist und erst Monate später tröpfchenweise implementiert wird.


----------



## erwo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und die, die sich das Spiel auf Grund dieser Sahnehäubchenberichte gleich zu Release geholt haben, mußten quasi feststellen, was für eine Baustelle AoC nach Tortage noch ist und sich damit abfinden!



Recht subjektiv, aber man sollte sich nicht abschrecken lassen, die meissten die
solcherlei schreiben und schrieben, haben das Spiel selbst nicht gespielt.

Man sollte sich ebenfalls nicht vom Tutorial (geht bis LVL 20, Tortage genannt)
abschrecken lassen, AOC wird im späteren Verlauf dann erst zu einem richtigen
MMORPG, die eingeschränkte, Railroadingartige Umgebung bleibt nicht.

Fehlen tut im Moment noch DX10, ansonsten ist alles da und macht auch Spass.

Es gibt Raidcontent, ohne die sonst üblichen Content Blocker und das PVP System
wird weiter verbessert (Bestrafungssystem für Ganker etc.)

Neuer Raidcontent kommt auch schon wieder im nächsten Patch.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähm leider nein. Wenn du von meinen News gehst mit den Ymirs Pass. dann muss ich sagen es kommt nicht mit den Patch..... das habe ich erst später erfahren das der noch genauer getestet wird. Und noch nicht beim nächsten patch dabei sein wird. Aber naja man hat ja noch nicht mal die T2 Instance Frei geschreibe T3 mal angefangen. Von daher egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Yaglan schrieb:


> Ähm leider nein. Wenn du von meinen News gehst mit den Ymirs Pass. dann muss ich sagen es kommt nicht mit den Patch..... das habe ich erst später erfahren das der noch genauer getestet wird. Und noch nicht beim nächsten patch dabei sein wird. Aber naja man hat ja noch nicht mal die T2 Instance Frei geschreibe T3 mal angefangen. Von daher egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aso, nunja wie auch immer, wir haben auch noch einiges vor uns an Raid Contend,
hat also von mir aus eh noch Zeit ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (20. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> DWo lügen die Denn es wird doch überall gesagt? Ein spiel ist in wenigen fällen ein Impulskauf. Und erst recht kein MMO. Jeder wird sich da irgendwie schlau gemacht haben. Schon alleine das es was Kostet. Also ist es die schuld des Kunden wenn er sich hinter beschwert nicht des Entwicklers. Denn der Entwickler hat es bekannt gegeben und die ganzen Zeitschriften auch.


Puahh bist du stur. Wen auf einer Schokolade steht es ist eine Weisse drin und du kaufst sie und danach ist eine Schwarze drin was machst du? Da nützt dir nix wen es überall in den Prospekten steht dfas in der Weissen eine Schwarze drin ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kunde liest die Verpackung und das ist massgebend. Ausserdem wollen die deutschen Kunden auch ein deutsches Spiel ich egeh doch nxciht und kaufe mir eine englische,französische oder spanische Version als Deutscher oder?? Man will ja auch ein deutsches Handbuch.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Recht subjektiv, aber man sollte sich nicht abschrecken lassen, die meissten die
> solcherlei schreiben und schrieben, haben das Spiel selbst nicht gespielt.


Tut mir leid, ich gehörte aber zu solcherlei welchen Idioten, die das Spiel gleich nach Release gekauft und gespielt haben.



erwo schrieb:


> Man sollte sich ebenfalls nicht vom Tutorial (geht bis LVL 20, Tortage genannt)
> abschrecken lassen, AOC wird im späteren Verlauf dann erst zu einem richtigen
> MMORPG


Tortage und abschreckend? Tortage war der einzige Part in AoC, der mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht hat. Danach war die Welt einfach nur eine erschreckende Baustelle.


----------



## Yaglan (20. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Puahh bist du stur. Wen auf einer Schokolade steht es ist eine Weisse drin und du kaufst sie und danach ist eine Schwarze drin was machst du? Da nützt dir nix wen es überall in den Prospekten steht dfas in der Weissen eine Schwarze drin ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Stur hm wer weiss. Ich sage nur teilweise das was ich auch lerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich Mache Verkäufer. Und da kriegt man beigebracht wie man Wahre an den entverbraucher bringt und wie das mit der Herstellung Läuft.

Die Wenigsten Kunden schauen genau nach dem Inhalt. Und wenn du den Vergleich mit der Schockolade bringst erweitere ich es mal.
Da auf der Verpackung steht weisse Schokolade hat die auch drin zu sein. Ist sie schwarz hat man das recht sie umzutauschen. Bei AoC sieht es was anders aus. das kannst du nur umtauschen wenn da auch ein anderes spiel drinnen ist. Wenn da im spiel was fehlt ist es was anderes das ist keim Umtausch grund. Denn du hast AoC bekommen. 
Von euc ist bestimmt keiner gleich hingegangen und hat nach dem ersten Testen es gefällt mir nicht ich will mein Geld zurück beim hersteller. Ich denk mal das das vieleicht erlaubt ist da kann ich mich aber Täuchen. Nein ihr habt mehrere lvl gespielt zum größten teil sogar weit aus Tortage hinaus.

Das ist wie wenn du Essen gehst. Wenn du ein Stück Probierst und es schmeckt dir nicht kannst du es Reklamieren. Haste du aber den Teller halb aufgegessen und sagst erst das es hat dir nicht geschmeckt Pech gehabt.

Und heute ist es nunmal so das der Kunde kein König mehr ist sondern sowas wie ein Partner. Er kann nicht mehr erwarten das man für ihn immer springt.

naja das fiese ist ja nur es handelt sich hier um MMOs. Natürlich sollten die das auch auf ihre Seiten und so Korigieren. Und wenn es noch nicht im spiel ist das nachreichen und das ohne zusätzlichen Kosten meiner meinung nach. Und nicht erst mit dem Addon meiner meinung.


----------



## Jorja (20. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich gehörte aber zu solcherlei welchen Idioten, die das Spiel gleich nach Release gekauft und gespielt haben.
> 
> 
> Tortage und abschreckend? Tortage war der einzige Part in AoC, der mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht hat. Danach war die Welt einfach nur eine erschreckende Baustelle.



ich hab das spiel auch gleich zu release gekauft. aber tortage soll das sahnehäubchen gewesen sein? ich habs beim ersten mal schon beinahe hassen gelernt, und auch bei jedem weiteren mal ist/war es zäh. es gibt viel viel schönere gegenden in aoc als das startgebiet. aber wahrscheinlich bist du ja nichtmal bis donnerfluss oder kheshatta gekommen.


----------



## xBloodyMary (20. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht verstehen gelle? Also so sollte eine Verpackung aussehen:
> 
> http://www.preisjaeger.at/pics/2008-04-16/...-04-16-02_1.jpg
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid - aber was du schreibst ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Es ist groß angekündigt worden das AOC in Deutschland in einer Cut-Version erscheint. Betrug wäre es nur, wenn Funcom explicit "uncut" oder "unzensiert" auf die Packung geschrieben hätte und es wäre trotzdem zensiert gewesen. Eigentlich kommt es mir eher so vor, als wärst extrem scharf auf äußerste Brutalität gewesen und bist jetzt enttäuscht. Warum hast du nicht die UK-Version gekauft - wäre doch gar kein Problem gewesen. Ach so - du kannst kein Englisch - na ja - dann muß du wohl auf Brutalitäten verzichten.


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Tut mir leid - aber was du schreibst ist einfach nur Schwachsinn.



Tut mir leid, aber man kann die Uneinigkeit bei einer Meinungskonfikten auch ohne direkte Denunzierung des angesprochenen Posters ausdrücken. Schreibsperre für mindestens 24 Stunden.


----------



## corpescrust (20. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Tut mir leid - aber was du schreibst ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Es ist groß angekündigt worden das AOC in Deutschland in einer Cut-Version erscheint. Betrug wäre es nur, wenn Funcom explicit "uncut" oder "unzensiert" auf die Packung geschrieben hätte und es wäre trotzdem zensiert gewesen. Eigentlich kommt es mir eher so vor, als wärst extrem scharf auf äußerste Brutalität gewesen und bist jetzt enttäuscht. Warum hast du nicht die UK-Version gekauft - wäre doch gar kein Problem gewesen. Ach so - du kannst kein Englisch - na ja - dann muß du wohl auf Brutalitäten verzichten.




Die englische Version lässt sich ich auch in allen Sprachen spielen,also kein Problem.

Ansonsten geb ich dir recht, jeder konnte sich vorher informieren in wie weit sich die Versionen unterscheiden.


----------



## corpescrust (20. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber man kann die Uneinigkeit bei einer Meinungskonfikten auch ohne direkte Denunzierung des angesprochenen Posters ausdrücken. Schreibsperre für mindestens 24 Stunden.




Finde ich sehr kleinlich

Er schreibt nicht, du bist schwachsinnig

             sondern 

Das was du schreibst ist schwachsinnig.

da besteht schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel auch gleich zu release gekauft. aber tortage soll das sahnehäubchen gewesen sein?


Qualitativ und inhaltlich gesehen war Tortage um längen besser wie der Rest. Das ganze Spiel hätte so sein sollen.



corpescrust schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr kleinlich


In seinem Post kann man die Polemik förmlich schmecken.


----------



## Tiegars (20. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Tut mir leid - aber was du schreibst ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Es ist groß angekündigt worden das AOC in Deutschland in einer Cut-Version erscheint. Betrug wäre es nur, wenn Funcom explicit "uncut" oder "unzensiert" auf die Packung geschrieben hätte und es wäre trotzdem zensiert gewesen. Eigentlich kommt es mir eher so vor, als wärst extrem scharf auf äußerste Brutalität gewesen und bist jetzt enttäuscht. Warum hast du nicht die UK-Version gekauft - wäre doch gar kein Problem gewesen. Ach so - du kannst kein Englisch - na ja - dann muß du wohl auf Brutalitäten verzichten.



Uff heftig. Naja ob ich auf Brutalität scharf bin oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Hmm also ich kann englisch,spanisch,italienisch,französisch und deutsch reicht das? Hat nix mit der Sprache zu tun. Wen ich mir ein deutsches Spiel kaufe will ich das Spiel auf deutsch haben und auch das Handbuch dazu und das ist nicht gegeben wen ich es in einer anderen Sprache erwerbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nochmals es ist nun mal so das man das auf der Verpackung vermerken sollte das 5 Szenen geschnitten sind. Meines erachtens ist das ein Verschweigen. Wen du dir die vielen Threads durchliest die es wegen dem gibt wirst sehen das sich sehr viele geprellt gefühlt haben. Wie ich auch übrigens. 

Gruss Tiegars

PS:Ach ja zu Brutalität ich mache Hobbymässig Thai Chi damit sollte das mit der Brutalität geklärt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (20. Oktober 2008)

So ein Blender !

AoC war die grösste Marketinglüge dieses Jahrhunderts im Spielebereich und wird den Titel auch nicht mehr los das können sie drehen und wenden wie sie wollen. Für Funcom Produkte werde ich kein Geld mehr ausgeben !

Hab auch immer noch ne UK CE abzugeben die man immer noch schwere los bekommt als nen Kühlschrank am Nordpol


----------



## corpescrust (20. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Und nochmals es ist nun mal so das man das auf der Verpackung vermerken sollte das 5 Szenen geschnitten sind. Meines erachtens ist das ein Verschweigen. Wen du dir die vielen Threads durchliest die es wegen dem gibt wirst sehen das sich sehr viele geprellt gefühlt haben. Wie ich auch übrigens.




Niemand würde sowas darauf schreiben !!

Bleibt doch mal auf unserem Planeten

Ich geh zu Mediamarkt will mir AOC kaufen und lese "geschnittene Version".

Gehe anschließend zum Verkäufer und Frage nach der ungeschnittenen Ausgabe. Dieser sagt "haben wir nicht,die müssen sie im Ausland bestellen"

Mit sowas macht doch keiner Werbung !!!
Man will will sein Kram ja wohl auch loswerden und muss auch noch darauf achten seine Vertriebspartner nicht zu verärgern.

Ich glaub die Sache hast du einfach nicht richtig durchdacht !!!


----------



## erwo (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir damals die uncut UK Version geholt.

Die 5 Fatalities welche in der deutschen Version fehlen sind
5 von 50, ich vermute die meissten würden den Unterschied
nicht mal merken.

Ich spiele einen Bärenschamanen in AOC, und ich glaub da
gibts garkeinen Fatality der "gekürzt" wurde, es trifft eh nur
einen ganz kleinen Teil an Personen.

Aber diese Argumentation kam hier schon von Anfang an,
immer dann wenn den Miesmachern die Argumente ausgingen.


Das AOC nicht komplett in der Form wie Tortage gestaltet ist,
ist für mich ausschlaggebend, ich hätte niemals weitergeleveled
wenn alles weiterhin so eng und unstylig wie in Tortage wäre.

Die Quests waren in der grossen Welt auch deutlich besser ge-
macht, aber wer liest schon noch Quests heutzutage.


Und zu dem Bann, die Buffed Mitarbeiter sind sehr parteiisch,
manch einer durfte hier Mitschreibende als Schwuchtel und
ähnliches bezeichnen, ohne das es da Sperren gab, aber der
Typ hier oben wurde wegen der Klarstellung von Lügen ge-
bannt.

Nicht besonders Professionell von buffed, das Niveou hier ist
allerdings eh bereits so weit im Keller, das es noch nichtmal
jemandem auffällt.


Vor allem mag das daran liegen das ausser ein paar Flame-
Leutchens hier eh keiner mehr mitliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wozu auch, Inhalte sind hier nicht vorhanden.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (20. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Niemand würde sowas darauf schreiben !!
> 
> Bleibt doch mal auf unserem Planeten
> 
> ...



Sodele siehst du also keiner würde es kaufen. Also ist es doch eine absichtliche Täuschung. Der Verkäufer kann ja imh eine EU Version anbieten die dann eben nicht deutsch ist und auch kein deutsches Handbuch hat. Nur so wäre der Kunden richtig beraten. Ausserdem kann man deutsche Versionen auch in der Schweiz und Östrreich kaufen und die haben andere Gesetze als Deutschland. Schaut auch mal bitte über euren Tellerrand.

Ich glaube FC wäre besser bedient gewesen wären sie ehrlich auf der Verpackung gewesen und somit hätten sie sehr viele Kunden wenigstens in dem Punkt nicht getäuscht. 

Aber nun gut ist jeder hat seine Sicht der DInge. Vielleicht sehe ich es anderst weil ich nicht in Deutschland lebe und auch die Sichtweite bei mir anderst ist als bei den anderen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## aHCoS (20. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt 50€ bezahlt und dafür sicher 20+ stunden reine spielzeit bekommen, oder? vergleicht diese zahl mal mit offline titeln, beispielsweise CoD4 (call of duty ..), da ist man je nach erfahrung im egoshooter sektor nur 4 stunden dran und bezahlt 40 ocken =)

ziemlich seltsam dass leute MERKEN dass das spiel unfertig ist und dann trotzdem weiterspielen, ich meine: wie naiv seid ihr? spiele dieser größenordnung können nie und nimmer in kurzer zeit mit massig content überschüttet werden. selbst der "klassenprimus" WoW hat für content patches teilweise relativ lange gebraucht wenn man bedenkt wieviel geld an dem ganzen dran hing.

ich stelle mir also einen erwachsenen menschen im vollbesitz seiner geistigen kräfte vor der merkt dass er beschissen wird und trotzdem weiterbezahlt, sich dann aber im nachhinein ärgert dass er so dumm gewesen ist. nehmt eventuell mal die scheuklappen vor euren augen weg =) wenn man als kunde nicht ständig auf der hut ist wird man alle naslang betrogen und beschissen. oder kontrolliert ihr nicht euren einkaufszettel im supermarkt und vertraut darauf dass die kassiererin auf keinen fall etwas doppelt über die kasse gezogen hat (und wenn es nur aus versehen war) ?

lehrgeld muss jeder irgendwann mal bezahlen. nur so kann ein marodes system gesunden... 


und ja, ich kann sehr, sehr gut verstehen dass hier einige leute ihrem unmut luft machen und sich (zu recht) ärgern. aber bitte stellt es nicht so hin als wären euch von vorneherein die hände gebunden gewesen. es ist die erste pflicht eines potenziellen kunden sich gut über das produkt zu informieren, wer blind aufgrund von vertrauen kauft muss mit den konsequenzen leben.
hersteller von spritspar-hilfsmitteln für autos werben mit bis zu 15% spritersparnis, im endeffekt sinds häufig kaum mehr als (wenn überhaupt) 2% - würdet ihr euch hier auch so aufregen nur weil IHR euch nicht im vorfeld genauestens informiert und abgesichert habt?

und bevor jetzt jemand anmerken will dass diese vergleiche hinken: ja, das tuen sie. und ja, das verhalten von funcom ist sehr, sehr dreist und sollte auf jeden fall geahndet werden in form von vertrauens- und kundenverlust; dies geschieht ja ohnehin schon. und trotzdem will ich mit diesen vergleichen verdeutlichen was hier offensichtlich das größte problem zu sein scheint: treudoofe kundschaft die mit blindem vertrauen gekauft haben. euer lehrgeld habt ihr bezahlt, hoffentlich lernt ihr daraus.


----------



## Yaglan (20. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sodele siehst du also keiner würde es kaufen. Also ist es doch eine absichtliche Täuschung. Der Verkäufer kann ja imh eine EU Version anbieten die dann eben nicht deutsch ist und auch kein deutsches Handbuch hat. Nur so wäre der Kunden richtig beraten. Ausserdem kann man deutsche Versionen auch in der Schweiz und Östrreich kaufen und die haben andere Gesetze als Deutschland. Schaut auch mal bitte über euren Tellerrand.
> 
> Ich glaube FC wäre besser bedient gewesen wären sie ehrlich auf der Verpackung gewesen und somit hätten sie sehr viele Kunden wenigstens in dem Punkt nicht getäuscht.
> 
> ...




Das spielt keine rolle ob die andere gesetze haben. FC hat gesagt die Produzieren nur eineDeutsche Version. also sind auch die in der Schweits und Östereich geschnitten. 
Das ist das einzige wo man FC nachhalten kann. Die hätten das für ihr Land erlauben sollen.


----------



## Cyberflips (20. Oktober 2008)

Habe mal quer durch diesen Thread gelesen und bin sehr erstaunt. Ich dachte immer dieses Spiel ist erst ab 18 Jahre zugelassen?  Nun, daß ist wohl mehr so ein Werbefake gewesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (20. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sodele siehst du also keiner würde es kaufen. Also ist es doch eine absichtliche Täuschung. Der Verkäufer kann ja imh eine EU Version anbieten die dann eben nicht deutsch ist und auch kein deutsches Handbuch hat. Nur so wäre der Kunden richtig beraten. Ausserdem kann man deutsche Versionen auch in der Schweiz und Östrreich kaufen und die haben andere Gesetze als Deutschland. Schaut auch mal bitte über euren Tellerrand.
> 
> Ich glaube FC wäre besser bedient gewesen wären sie ehrlich auf der Verpackung gewesen und somit hätten sie sehr viele Kunden wenigstens in dem Punkt nicht getäuscht.
> 
> ...



Du machst es einen nicht einfach !!!

Wieso sollten sie eine andere  Dt-Version rausbringen.

*Jede Version hat alle Sprachen enthalten*

Auch wenn ich jetzt einen Bann bekomme ,egal du redest echt Schwachsinn.
Man kann es einfach nicht anders ausdrücken.

FC hat alles was nötig ist gemacht damit jeder das Spiel unzensiert in seiner Sprache spielen kann.
Wenn sie einen Vermerk auf der deutschen Packung gemacht hätten,dann währe das eine Benachteiligung der deutschen Vertriebspartner gewesen.

Du hättest dich wie vor jeden kauf eines PC-Games informieren müssen in wie weit die dt-Version geschnitten ist.

So einfach ist das !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klehriker (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie man FunCom eine geschnittene Version ankreiden kann?

Der Grund dafür ist ja nicht, dass Funcom die deutschen Spieler verarschen möchte, sondern eine Notwendigkeit, das Spiel in Deutschland frei verkaufen und bewerben zu können (und auch von deutschen GamesZeitschriften bzw. Redaktionen öffentlich testen zu lassen).

Dass das Spiel geschnitten erschienen ist, konnte jeder rechtzeitig überall lesen und umgehen, da ebenfalls bekannt war, das für eine ungeschnittene Version nur ein EU-Code, statt einem deutschen Code, notwendig ist.

Es gibt doch genügend Spiele, wo das genauso gehandhabt wurde, also ab 18 und trotzdem geschnitten.

Übrigens: Ausländische Spiele, egal welche, selbst die UK Version von Barbie's Traumhaus hat keine USK-Freigabe und ist in Deutschland offiziell somit nur an Leute ab 18 verkäuflich, da nicht getestet. 
Solche Spiele dürfen nicht beworben werden und sind auch nur unter der Ladentheke (aber legal, sie dürfen nur nicht ausgestellt werden) erhältlich. Jedoch führt natürlich nicht jeder Händler, besonders große Filialen (MediaMarkt, Saturn,...), ausländische Versionen.


----------



## Tripty (20. Oktober 2008)

@erwo
> Und zu dem Bann, die Buffed Mitarbeiter sind sehr parteiisch,
Hmm, ich bin noch ned so lange hier, aber ein Fazit kann ich bereits ziehen: hier bei buffed wird zumindestens ned so krass zensuriert wie bei FC. Der halbe Tread wär bei FC ohne Kommentar einfach gelöscht worden, dass ist das was FC unter Community Betreuung versteht.

@all
Der Tread hiess doch mal "Funcom gibt sich reumütig". Na dann lasst mal abstimmen, ob Ihr FC noch glaubt bzw. vertraut. Wie bei der aktuellen Börsenkrise, geht's um Vertrauen.

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig:                    
********************************************
> FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 0
> FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************

Copy&Paste, dann schau ma mal, wie's aussieht.

Gruss, Tripty


----------



## Klehriker (20. Oktober 2008)

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig: 
********************************************
> FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 1
> FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************


----------



## Klehriker (20. Oktober 2008)

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig: 
********************************************
> FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 1
> FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************


----------



## xdave78 (20. Oktober 2008)

Tripty schrieb:


> ********************************************
> Funcom gibt sich reumütig:
> ********************************************
> > FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 0
> ...



Sorry, gut gemeint aber bei dem Teil musste ich jetzt echt bisschen lachen....


----------



## Fonia (20. Oktober 2008)

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig:
********************************************
> FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 2
> FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************

Hab meine stimmte zum vertrauen gegeben und hoff ich habs jetzt so richtig gemacht ( also kopieren und meine stimme bei einen der zwei dazu zählen)

Ich hab spaß am game und mehr soll ein Computerspiel nicht machen es ist ein stück software wenns mich 2 wochen bei laune hält hat es schon mehr geschaft als viele andere spiele wie Call of duty princse of persia usw und das tolle ist es wird ständig erweitert ich muss es ja nicht jeden monat non stop spieln es ist nur ein spiel =)


----------



## Yaglan (20. Oktober 2008)

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig:
********************************************
> FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 3
> FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************

Copy&Paste, dann schau ma mal, wie's aussieht.

Gruss, Tripty


----------



## Tripty (20. Oktober 2008)

@xdave78
Hehe, ja schmunzeln/lachen sei erlaubt.

@Fonia
Ja, passt.

Hmm, ist ja noch ne bescheidene Teilnahme atm. Dann wart ich mal auf den nächsten Server Down Event. :X

Gruss, Trip


----------



## SirDarwinKillalot (20. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir nur ein altes arabisches Sprichwort ein, das Age of Conan ziemlich gut definiert:


"Ein goldener Sattel macht einen Esel noch nicht zum Pferd."


Denkt mal drüber nach !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## erwo (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig:
********************************************
FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 4
FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************

Auch wenn ich diese Umfragen hier nicht unbedingt passend finde.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## trippleass gnom (11. November 2008)

Welche Ausreden wird Funcom bei ihrem Quartalsbericht 3 (morgen früh) anbringen, um ihren Niedergang (und den von AOC) zu Entschuldigen?


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2008)

Auch noch nicht darüber hinweggekommen, dass FunCom dir die Schippe im Sandkasten geklaut hat?


----------



## Asenerbe (11. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Auch noch nicht darüber hinweggekommen, dass FunCom dir die Schippe im Sandkasten geklaut hat?




Tja. Der eine vergisst eben nie das er verarscht wurde, während der andere freudig seine Geldbörse zückt, und den glücklichen Knecht miemt.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (11. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Tja. Der eine vergisst eben nie das er verarscht wurde, während der andere freudig seine Geldbörse zückt, und den glücklichen Knecht miemt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn einer nicht "den glücklichen Knecht" mimt, dann wohl spectrumizer. Er hat, nachdem er Hyboria vorerst wieder verlassen hat hier im Forum sehr deutlich gemacht, dass ihm dieses und jenes am Spiel nicht gefallen hat. 
Wenn er dem Spiel jetzt noch eine Chance gibt und es ihm Spaß macht, dann lass ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich geh auch nicht ins WoW-Forum und schreie: OLOLOL Blizzardsklaven, wieviel Geld habt ihr schon ausgegeben???!!1
Denkst du etwa alle, die AoC unterstützen, sind verstandlose Deppen, denen du hier die Erleuchtung bringen musst? 
Wenn ja dann bist du verdammt intolerant...

PS:

********************************************
Funcom gibt sich reumütig:
********************************************
FC hat mein Vetrauen noch/wieder: 5
FC hat mein Vertrauen nicht: 1
********************************************
Dumme Umfrage, aber naja. In den Weihnachtsferien werd ich nochmal beim Conan vorbeischauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Tja. Der eine vergisst eben nie das er verarscht wurde, während der andere freudig seine Geldbörse zückt, und den glücklichen Knecht miemt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zwischen den beiden Extremen, die du da illustrierst, gibt es auch noch die neutrale Herangehensweise. Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr über FC + AoC mecker, finde ich das Spiel lange noch nicht "perfekt", entdecke immernoch Bugs und bin weiterhin kritisch mit FC.
Allerdings hab ich festgestellt, dass sich bei AoC doch viel verändert hat seit meinem letzten Einloggen vor ~1/2 Jahr. Sei es Performance, Bugs, Aussehen vom Equipment, Quests, Stabilität, usw.

Und wie ich hier schon dazu schrieb: Ich finde es bringt nichts, weiter auf den alten Kamellen von damals rumzuhacken. Damit nimmt sich selbst nur die Möglichkeit, vielleicht ein schönes Spielerlebnis zu haben. Eigentlich ist man doch nur sauer, dass FC einen abgezockt hat. Das hat mit AoC nicht mehr viel zu tun. Ist es nicht so?

Und wenn man das trennen kann, hat AoC nicht mehr oder weniger Pros und Contras wie andere MMOs. Und da wären wir wieder bei Geschmackssache, denn über die Qualität vom Spiel herzuziehen, ist wie oben geschrieben nicht mehr wirklich haltbar.


----------



## xdave78 (11. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Welche Ausreden wird Funcom bei ihrem Quartalsbericht 3 (morgen früh) anbringen, um ihren Niedergang (und den von AOC) zu Entschuldigen?


Welche Ausreden wirst Du angesichts des 2ten Contentpatches innerhalb von 14Tagen bringen (bezogen auf die postitulierte Pleite der Firma undbevorstehende Serverabschaltung)?


----------



## Ellrock (11. November 2008)

Also fünfzig Euro sind einmal tanken. 15 Euro umgerechnet auf den Monat sind fünzig Cent pro Tag oder zwei Kinobesuche oder ein Abendesse. Also ich fühle mich von Funcom nicht verarscht - da sie sehr teuer dafür bezahlt haben. Sie haben bestimmt drei Viertel ihrer Spieler verloren. 

Wenn das Spiel jetzt langsam auch inhaltlich gut wird - bin ich gerne dabei. 

Was braucht man wirklich um in einem Spiel Spaß zu haben. Wenig - ein nette Gruppe, einen netten Abend den man zusammen verbringt und schon haben sich die 15 Euro bereits an einem Abend rentiert.


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2008)

Hier ist zu. Den Einzeiler gestern um 18.18 Uhr werte ich mal nicht als themenfördernd und außerdem glaube ich auch nicht, dass wir hier zu größeren Wahrheiten finden, als in den anderen Threads.


----------

